# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2015



## CptRena (1 Fev 2015 às 02:08)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Fev 2015 às 08:41)

Bom dia,

Amanhecer parcialmente encoberto e frio pelo Porto. Atuais 4,2ºC com mínima de 3,3ºC pelas 06h30.


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Fev 2015 às 13:23)

Chuva fraca mas fria !
Atuais 7,2ºc


----------



## WiiSky70 (1 Fev 2015 às 13:29)

Céu nublado e não chove


----------



## ampa62 (1 Fev 2015 às 14:04)

Boa tarde. Por aqui 8,7°C e chuva. Tem sido uma manhã de aguaceiros.


----------



## Bracaro (1 Fev 2015 às 14:34)

Fui hoje de manhã até ao Gerês, mas neve só mesmo nas zonas mais altas, aí a partir dos mil metros de altitude. Ontem talvez tivesse nevado a cotas mais baixas mas não acumulou. 
No entanto estava muito frio; na estrada entre a Vila do Gerês e Campo do Gerês, a cerca de 600 metros de altitude, o termómetro do carro marcava 4º, já perto do meio dia, mas estava um vento gelado que tornava muito desagradável sair do carro.
Aqui em Braga vão alternando os aguaceiros com períodos de sol.


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Fev 2015 às 14:58)

Agora para WSW/W


----------



## WiiSky70 (1 Fev 2015 às 16:49)

A chuva agora começou por aqui


----------



## Stinger (1 Fev 2015 às 17:26)

Por aqui chuva certinha e nuvens muito escuras com arco iris


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Fev 2015 às 17:34)

Fotos de hoje de tarde:


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Fev 2015 às 18:22)

Por aqui vai chovendo !


----------



## AJCS (1 Fev 2015 às 18:24)

Alguma chuva gelada.

Temp. atual 7,2ºC

Pressão 1018 Mbar


----------



## João Pedro (1 Fev 2015 às 18:44)

Boa tarde,

Dia quase sem chuva e algum sol até cerca das 16h30 quando se começaram a registar alguns aguaceiros mais fortes e prolongados.

Há cerca de meia hora estava assim:



Stormy orange sky. Porto, 01-02-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy orange sky. Porto, 01-02-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Não chove neste momento e estão 9,6ºC.


----------



## Lince (1 Fev 2015 às 19:15)

Nevou durante o dia de ontem, hoje o céu esteve muito nublado com aguaceiros esporádicos de neve.
Duas fotos do dia de hoje (11 horas da manhâ)








Neste momento 1,1º e temos neve fraca.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Fev 2015 às 19:29)

Lince disse:


> Nevou durante o dia de ontem, hoje o céu esteve muito nublado com aguaceiros esporádicos de neve.
> Duas fotos do dia de hoje (11 horas da manhâ)


Belas!  
Tanta bétula que há em redor da tua aldeia. No outono também deve ser deslumbrante com essas bétulas todas douradinhas!


----------



## Paula (1 Fev 2015 às 19:48)

Boa noite!

Dia de aguaceiros e abertas.
Temperatura actual de 9.2ºC.


----------



## StormRic (1 Fev 2015 às 19:50)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Fotos de hoje de tarde:



 consegues extrair fotos incríveis do teu telemóvel! Esta foto está um sonho de composição, de luz e de cor!


----------



## João Pedro (1 Fev 2015 às 21:18)

Estão interessantes os céus aqui pelo Porto... 



Apocalyptic skies. Porto, 01-02-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## The_simpson (1 Fev 2015 às 22:30)

Por aqui 5.3°C a chover miudinho...


----------



## cookie (1 Fev 2015 às 22:36)

Estivemos para Arouca e serra da freita. No sábado de tarde em Arouca estavam 6graus, vento moderado e aguaceiros por vezes fortes com granizo por vezes também forte. Domingo rumamos à serra. De noite terá nevado um pouco e/ou ocorrido sincelo. Bonita paisagem branca. Por volta da hora do almoço começou a nevar com flocos bem gordos. O carro marcava 2graus. Tb apanhámos água neve e gelo (tipo granizo mas seco, bolinhas de gelo perfeitas e mais secas do que o granizo ou saraiva). As únicas vezes que vi isso foi em estações de esqui. Um dia muito interessante e bonito.
Agora as fotos




















Edito para referir que estávamos a 930m de altitude.


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Fev 2015 às 22:54)

chuva fraca por aqui


----------



## StormRic (1 Fev 2015 às 23:35)

João Pedro disse:


> Estão interessantes os céus aqui pelo Porto...



Tem algo de tétrico... . Grande controle de luz. 
Esses altocumulus fazem já parte da próxima frente a entrar, por enquanto ainda é uma em dissipação, depois virá um sistema mais consistente associado ao núcleo depressionário em movimento rápido, não parece tão cavado como se esperava há dias nos modelos.











cookie disse:


> Estivemos para Arouca e serra da freita.



 que lindo! Que ambiente fantástico, eu perdia-me já aí na floresta de bom grado! Muito bem captado, fotos mesmo bonitas!


----------



## Lince (2 Fev 2015 às 00:19)

Neste momento neva com alguma intensidade e está a acumular bem, a temperatura está nos 0,8º.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Fev 2015 às 00:58)

Chuvada atuais6,2ºc


----------



## João Pedro (2 Fev 2015 às 01:00)

Por aqui também vai chovendo com 9,2ºC.


----------



## CptRena (2 Fev 2015 às 01:14)

cookie disse:


> Tb apanhámos água neve e gelo (tipo granizo mas seco, bolinhas de gelo perfeitas e mais secas do que o granizo ou saraiva). As únicas vezes que vi isso foi em estações de esqui.



Penso que esse gelo seja o chamado graupel (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graupel)

--------------//--------------

Chove por aqui e a temperatura continua em queda
Actualmente está nos 8,2°C


----------



## CptRena (2 Fev 2015 às 02:28)

Brutal subida abrupta da temperatura.
Ainda há minutos estavam cerca de 7°C e já vai en 10,2°C e com tendência de subida.
Outra coisa, é o vento que se levantou. Que vendaval.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (2 Fev 2015 às 02:41)

Chove com intensidade moderada.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Fev 2015 às 07:08)

Por aqui chove bem acompanhado de rajadas de vento!
O acumulado vai em 6,1mm
Rajadas de 50kmh


----------



## guimeixen (2 Fev 2015 às 07:52)

Bom dia,

Chove torrencialmente á já alguns minutos.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Fev 2015 às 08:02)

Rajadas cada vez mais fortes


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2015 às 08:09)

Temporal no Porto, chove com muita intensidade e puxada a vento, parece de noite


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Fev 2015 às 08:35)

Que chuvada rate 74,2mm/h


----------



## cookie (2 Fev 2015 às 08:45)

Grande temporal às 7:30. Vento e chuva fortes = molha descomunal ao passear as cadelas... De momento acalmou.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Fev 2015 às 08:45)

Antes da chuva intensa :





ISEP também com rajadas fortes!




E em Rio tinto :




Alguém sabe se esta estação é de algum membro daqui?


----------



## cookie (2 Fev 2015 às 08:56)

CptRena disse:


> Penso que esse gelo seja o chamado graupel (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graupel)
> 
> --------------//--------------
> 
> ...


Sim, pela descrição terá sido graupel. Obrigada


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Fev 2015 às 09:02)

Vento a rodar de WSW/ SW  para WNW/ NW


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Fev 2015 às 10:24)

Bom dia.

Uma pequena pausa nos meus afazeres (idem no sábado e ontem...) 
A madrugada começou com chuva fraca que foi-se intensificando, sendo ao final da madrugada\início da manhã por vezes forte.
O vento soprou moderado com rajadas mas já acalmou um pouco - sopra agora moderado de *ONO\N.*
O céu encontra-se agora muito nublado e por vezes temos aguaceiros fracos de curta duração.
O acumulado de hoje é de *22,4 mm*.

*Tatual: 9,2ºC
Hr: 94%*​


----------



## Névoa (2 Fev 2015 às 11:02)

O céu parece querer abrir, há alguns minutos atrás o sol chegou a aparecer, o que garantiu um aumento da temperatura. O isep regista 11,3C.


----------



## cookie (2 Fev 2015 às 12:11)

Foto captada ha instantes. Vento moderado.





A qualidade não é a melhor mas não consegui manter a máquina estática. Mas da para terem uma ideia.


----------



## james (2 Fev 2015 às 12:31)

Bom dia ,

Dia de muita chuva , que no início da manhã foi quase um dilúvio !

Tatual :  9 graus centígrados .

A partir de quinta deve regressar o AA por tempo indeterminado .


----------



## WiiSky70 (2 Fev 2015 às 13:23)

Bastante cinzento o céu por estes lados . Ameaça de chuva forte


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2015 às 13:32)

Tem chovido por vezes forte por aqui, sigo com *14.8 mm* acumulados até ao momento


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Fev 2015 às 13:42)

Por aqui 14,5mm e Valadares com 14,2mm!
Neste momento chove moderado


----------



## Névoa (2 Fev 2015 às 14:07)

Estou com sorte, arrisquei sair sem guarda-chuva e só apanhei uns poucos pingos na volta, para que o casaco deu bem. Mas pelo chão deu oara perceber que choveu ainda alguma coisa pela manhã! Tarde amena em termos de temperatura, pelo menos até agora.


----------



## Paula (2 Fev 2015 às 17:24)

Boa tarde!

Manhã e tarde com chuva e algum frio. 
Por agora algumas nuvens e 10.9ºC.


Amanhã ao final do dia estou a pensar ir até ao Sameiro (a ver se é desta). Vamos ver se tenho sorte. 
Pena vai ser a falta de precipitação pois o frio já começa a instalar-se amanhã...


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Fev 2015 às 17:28)

Não sei se vale a pena ir ao sameiro, quando a cota descer para os 500 a precipitação começa a escassear.. Talvez ainda neve qualquer coisa lá entre as 21 e as 0 por aí, mas depois durante a madrugada será dificil...


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2015 às 19:03)

Grande chuvada por aqui neste momento, sigo com *16.2 mm* acumulados 

Vento moderado com rajadas de NW e frio


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Fev 2015 às 19:13)

Começa a chover aqui também!


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Fev 2015 às 19:44)

O arco-íris de hoje

Foto de uma amiga minha


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Fev 2015 às 19:55)

Bom fim de dia.

Por cá os aguaceiros foram-se sucedendo, por vezes moderados.
O vento tem soprado moderado o que, conjugado com as temperaturas relativamente baixas, acentua a sensação de frio.
O *acumulado* até ao momento é de *33,8 mm*.

*Tatual: 8,5ºC
Hr: 93%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Fev 2015 às 20:01)

*Acumulados :*
- Lordelo do Ouro: 11,7mm
- Nevogilde: 14,5mm
- Guifoes - Matosinhos: 16mm
- Leca da Palmeira: 9,7mm
- Castelo da Maia: 10,4mm
- Quinta da Lousa - Valongo: 12,2mm
- SMPC - Porto: 12,4mm
- Rio tinto: 44,7 mm
- ISEP: 20,3mm
- Vila Nova, Gondomar: 20,3mm
- Gondomar - CT2GNC:23,1mm
- SMPC - Gondomar: 24,4mm
- Rechousa: 15,7mm
- Francelos: 10,9mm
- Valadares: 14,7mm
- Ovar: 15,7mm
- Estarreja: 20,8mm


----------



## boneli (2 Fev 2015 às 20:18)

Meteofan disse:


> Não sei se vale a pena ir ao sameiro, quando a cota descer para os 500 a precipitação começa a escassear.. Talvez ainda neve qualquer coisa lá entre as 21 e as 0 por aí, mas depois durante a madrugada será dificil...



Só em cima do acontecimento é que terás a certeza....eu tb quero ir no entanto temperaturas superiores a 4º/5º em Braga dificilmente vemos neve no Sameiro


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Fev 2015 às 20:23)

Deixo aqui o poente de ontem





Esta tirada hoje de tarde


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Fev 2015 às 20:32)

Video que fiz hoje :


----------



## WiiSky70 (2 Fev 2015 às 22:34)

Boas , por aqui não chove (mas já choveu) e o o céu parece estar mais ou menos nublado .

Temperatura Atual : 11º Max. 7ºMin.

HR : 82%

Precipitação Acum. (Agora) : 1mm

Vento : 20KM NW

Pressão : 1010 mbar


----------



## meteoamador (2 Fev 2015 às 22:57)

Boas

Chove moderado á cerca de 5 minutos e a temperatura subiu de 8.7ºC para 9.1ºC atuais.

Ontem num curto passeio deparai-me com esta estação alguem tem informações sobre ela ?






A localização é esta:41°41'45.8"N 8°12'31.2"W perto do S.Bento


Ainda deu pra ver um arco-íris:


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Fev 2015 às 00:08)

Aguaceiro agora por aqui rendeu 0,3mm


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Fev 2015 às 00:25)

Boas,


Ontem acumulei *28,2 mm. *Dia chuvoso. 



Neste momento está fresco e o céu apresenta algumas nuvens.


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Fev 2015 às 00:32)

*Acumulados (mm) de algumas estações no WU*
- Lordelo do Ouro: 11,9
- Nevogilde: 14,5
- Guifoes - Matosinhos: 16,5
- Leca da Palmeira: 10,7
- Castelo da Maia: 11,9
- Quinta da Lousa - Valongo: 13,2
- SMPC - Porto: 13,5
- Rio tinto: 45,7
- ISEP: 22,9
- Vila Nova, Gondomar: 21,3
- Gondomar - CT2GNC: 24,4
- SMPC - Gondomar: 25,9
- Rechousa: 16
- Francelos: 11,4
- Valadares: 14,7
- Ovar: 15,7
- Estarreja: 20,8


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Fev 2015 às 11:32)

Chuva puxada a vento !


----------



## james (3 Fev 2015 às 11:34)

Por aqui está um dia de aguaceiros e algum vento .

Tatual : 12 graus centígrados


----------



## james (3 Fev 2015 às 13:33)

Forte aguaceiro cai neste momento !


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Fev 2015 às 13:38)

10 ºC o frio vai começar a entrar


----------



## filipeoliveira (3 Fev 2015 às 13:47)

Por aqui 6.3 ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Fev 2015 às 14:10)

Muito escuro para norte , rajadas a aumentar de intensidade !


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Fev 2015 às 14:16)

Chove bem agora.


----------



## supercell (3 Fev 2015 às 14:38)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Chove bem agora.



Chegou aqui agora uma parte, é cada rajada....


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Fev 2015 às 15:08)

Vento forte, acompanhado de chuva


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Fev 2015 às 16:12)

Tenho informação que neva neste momento na serra do Viso, Celorico de Basto a cerca de 800m de altitude.


----------



## Guedes 114 (3 Fev 2015 às 16:24)

Estamos em modo nowcasting... E neste momento aqui pela Inbicta nem uma pinga...


----------



## james (3 Fev 2015 às 16:27)

Por aqui , tarde de aguaceiros fortes !

Temperatura e PA a descer . . .


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Fev 2015 às 16:31)

Por aqui aguaceiros, 6º... Se houver precipitação após as 21 horas poderá ser de neve a qualquer cota no Interior Norte....
Por aqui olhos no céu a partir das 18\19 h pois poderá cair qualquer coisa a ver vamos...
Espero que ocorram uns aguaceiros fracos que os modelos não estejam a ver, pois assim veria o elemento branco...
Já irrita, este ano já tivemos cotas 600 aproximadamente várias vezes, porque raio não desce mais um pouco?


----------



## Guedes 114 (3 Fev 2015 às 16:35)

Neste momento já temos chuvinha aqui pelo porto Tatual 9º e vento com rajadas de ONO


----------



## filipeoliveira (3 Fev 2015 às 16:38)

Por aqui começou a chover agora com uns "farrapos " à mistura e algumas rajadas. 

4.5°C


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Fev 2015 às 16:38)

Tenho um amigo (quase tão meteofanático como eu, tenho de o convencer a inscrever-se no fórum) que está neste momento pelo Viso e que me relata que já começa a acumular qualquer coisa nos pontos mais altos a pouco mais de 800m, e que a cota neste momento já andará pelos 700m, bom prenuncio, haja precipitação...


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2015 às 16:38)

Está a ficar fresquinho com 8.9 ºc actuais, e este vento é bem desagradável ..

Bastante escuro para Oeste 

Têm caido aguaceiros por vezes fortes mas curtos


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Fev 2015 às 16:44)

Céu medonho para Oeste !


----------



## teotonio (3 Fev 2015 às 16:56)

Neva na serra da Cabreira acima dos 1000 m


----------



## Paula (3 Fev 2015 às 16:57)

Boas!

Nota-se bem o frio lá fora 
A tarde tem sido de aguaceiros. 

9.6ºC de momento


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Fev 2015 às 16:57)

Foto da célula que passou a oeste daqui




De ter passado perto da minha estacao em francelos , pois o vento aumentou bastante e resultou numa rajada de *60,2kmh*


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Fev 2015 às 17:18)

A precipitação é cada vez menos parece....


----------



## WiiSky70 (3 Fev 2015 às 17:26)

Confirmo . Ja só há restos de água quase seca no terraço . Acalmou as condições de precipitação neste momento


----------



## dlourenco (3 Fev 2015 às 17:27)

ouvi relatos de farrapos em braga, mas duvido muito...


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Fev 2015 às 17:28)

Braga, só se for no Sameiro mas mesmo assim acho muito improvável não sei...


----------



## supercell (3 Fev 2015 às 17:31)

Belo aguaceiro que vem de Norte!
Pelo que vejo no Sat24 acho que vamos ter animação para a noite!


----------



## WiiSky70 (3 Fev 2015 às 17:32)

supercell disse:


> Belo aguaceiro que vem de Norte!
> Pelo que vejo no Sat24 acho que vamos ter animação para a noite!


E isso contém algum barulho de noite também não  ?


----------



## Paula (3 Fev 2015 às 17:38)

dlourenco disse:


> ouvi relatos de farrapos em braga, mas duvido muito...



Não vi nada 

Logo devo ir ao Sameiro.


----------



## WiiSky70 (3 Fev 2015 às 17:41)

GRANIZO


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Fev 2015 às 17:44)

Granizo tbm aqui!!


----------



## WiiSky70 (3 Fev 2015 às 17:47)

Pelos vistos a coisa vai começar a ficar mais feia para o fim do dia


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2015 às 17:58)

Já com 7.5ºc actuais e grande ventania que até corta 

A temperatura desce rapidamente


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2015 às 18:05)

Há pouco um aguaceiro tinha pedrinhas de saraiva minúsculas, ouvia-se a bater no vidro, mas foi coisa de breves segundos, neste momento aproxima-se escuro de N/NW com as bandas de chuva visíveis, 7.4 ºc actuais


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Fev 2015 às 18:05)

Por aqui 6,6ºc e Windchill 3,5ºc
Vento gélido de NW/NNW


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Fev 2015 às 18:09)

Fotos que tirei após a passagem célula que deixou algum granizo por aqui :


----------



## supercell (3 Fev 2015 às 18:18)

Nuvem medonha a Norte..


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2015 às 18:54)

Granizo e do grande no Porto !


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Fev 2015 às 18:57)

Aqui o vento esta a aumentar mas não chove!


----------



## Paula (3 Fev 2015 às 18:57)

Tá um gelo 
Pequeno aguaceiro neste momento.


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Fev 2015 às 19:00)

Já chove e bem!!


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2015 às 19:04)

Depois da granizada, queda de temperatura, sigo com 6.4 ºc actuais , mais logo coloco um vídeo da queda de granizo


----------



## Paula (3 Fev 2015 às 19:07)

Chove bem agora


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Fev 2015 às 19:08)

Passou ao lado , aqui apenas uma chuvada de poucos segundos ..


----------



## AJCS (3 Fev 2015 às 19:11)

Aqui começou a chover neste momento e parece que vai intensificar-se.

Temp. 7,3ºC

Pressão 1005 mbar


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Fev 2015 às 19:14)

Céu nublado, agora na próxima hora ainda haverá precipitação mas depois foi-se... Vamos ver se ainda tenho diretio a uns flocos será no limte....


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (3 Fev 2015 às 19:16)

Tenho esperanças que possa nevar por aqui


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Fev 2015 às 19:36)

Por aqui o vento acalmou , a temperatura esta a descer atuais 6,1ºC


----------



## StormRic (3 Fev 2015 às 19:56)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Céu medonho para Oeste !





Joaopaulo disse:


> Foto da célula que passou a oeste daqui



Grande foto! 

Trovoada só parece estar a ocorrer mais para o centro:


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2015 às 20:02)

Cá fica então o video que fiz há pouco da queda de granizo aqui no Porto, a determinada altura batiam no vidro pequenas gotas que traziam algum gelo desfeito e ficavam por momentos agarradas ao vidro.

Se repararem, no início do video, vê-se bem as pedras a baterem no poste de iluminação e a saltar noutra direcção, ainda eram uns "calhaus" jeitosos..

Ver *720p*


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Fev 2015 às 20:07)

água-neve.... Infelizmente a precipitação está a desaparecer...


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (3 Fev 2015 às 20:19)

Nem sei se vale a pena Continuar a olhar para as lâmpadas lá fora


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Fev 2015 às 20:38)

Precipitação 0. Já nem vale a pena tentar ver neve, não irá acontecer....


----------



## João Pedro (3 Fev 2015 às 20:39)

Boas,

Hoje por aqui o dia ficou marcado por uma série de aguaceiros moderados a fortes que foram ocorrendo ao longo de todo o dia. Um deles, mais para o fim da tarde, trazia algum granizo associado. Descida notória da temperatura pelas 18h30 quando na rua se começou a ver o "bafo".

A noite neste momento segue semi-encoberta, com a lua a querer espreitar por entre as nuvens, sem chuva e com 7,9ºC.



Moonlit skies. Porto, 03-02-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Paula (3 Fev 2015 às 20:44)

Também por aqui o céu  se apresenta com algumas abertas.


----------



## Lince (3 Fev 2015 às 20:49)

Grande trovoado por volta das 18:30 horas, nessa altura nevou com bastante intensidade.
Uma foto tirada à instantes. Continua a nevar esporadicamente.
A temperatura actual é de * -0,3º.* Está tudo a gelar.


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (3 Fev 2015 às 21:02)

Surgem algumas células no radar será ?


----------



## Stinger (3 Fev 2015 às 21:04)

Tudo de olhos no radar . Eu estou pelo estado do dragao a ver xD


----------



## The_simpson (3 Fev 2015 às 21:19)

3,8ºC por aqui... de olho no radar também


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Fev 2015 às 21:43)

Foto tirada agora para SUL


----------



## filipeoliveira (3 Fev 2015 às 21:44)

Ao momento água-neve. 
2.5ºC


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Fev 2015 às 21:49)

Por aqui pouco interessa se a chuva chega cá ou não. 

5,8ºC neste momento.


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Fev 2015 às 21:53)

Por cá à pouco andou pelos 5,2ºC


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (3 Fev 2015 às 22:17)

Não vale apena esperar a precipitação dissipa se a medida que chega a terra


----------



## meteoamador (3 Fev 2015 às 22:23)

Por aqui 5.4ºC com céu pouco nublado.


----------



## ruka (3 Fev 2015 às 22:24)

o fluxo já está mais de norte e a nebulosidade fica retida nas montanhas da Galiza, assim os aguaceiros só passam mais para Sul sobre o mar


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (3 Fev 2015 às 22:30)

Será que ainda vão chegar alguns aguaceiros aqui ? Ou não vale apena ter esperança


----------



## ampa62 (3 Fev 2015 às 23:18)

Na Ramada Alta, Boavista com 6,9ºC


----------



## frederico (3 Fev 2015 às 23:49)

Hoje estive perto de uma aldeia chamada Bouça dos Homens, depois do Santuário da Senhora da Peneda, mas não consegui chegar à aldeia, quando faltavam 5 kms eis que surgiu o elemento branco na estrada! A acumulação não era muita mas foi o suficiente para o carro não subir a estrada e patinar, depois foi uma carga de trabalhos para dar a volta, estava a ver que iria ficar ali preso.


----------



## frederico (4 Fev 2015 às 00:23)

O reflexo da lua na neve dos topos da serra do Soajo/Peneda é espectacular e também havia zonas em que as vertentes rochosas e inclinadas, molhadas pela chuva recente, reflectiam a luz da lua depois do céu ter ficado limpo. Pena não ter levado máquina ou câmara, fica para uma próxima!


----------



## WiiSky70 (4 Fev 2015 às 02:21)

5° Céu limpo aqui


----------



## dlourenco (4 Fev 2015 às 03:05)

Alguém me pode dar um palpite de como estará a Pedra Bela amanhã ou mesmo a zona de Vilarinho das Furnas (Brufe) em termos de neve ?


----------



## Snifa (4 Fev 2015 às 07:00)

Bom dia, 

mínima de* 2.2 ºc* 

Neste momento 2.5 ºc 

Céu limpo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Fev 2015 às 07:07)

Boas
 Por aqui 2,4ºc que é a mínima até ao momento .

Vento fraco de NNE
Pressão  atmosférica a subir .


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Fev 2015 às 07:56)

Bom dia.

O dia começa com céu limpo mas com nebulosidade média ao longe para* N*,* NE* e *E* e com vento fraco (de noite esteve por vezes moderado).

Ontem foi dia de aguaceiros fracos a moderados.
O acumulado de ontem foi de 8,6 mm.

*Tatual: 1,6ºC
Hr: 75%*​


----------



## Vince (4 Fev 2015 às 08:11)

Está uma pequena nuvem perdida pelo nordeste de Braga, se ela tivesse o obséquio de precipitar um pouco


----------



## Veterano (4 Fev 2015 às 08:11)

Bom dia. Matosinhos com céu limpo e 3,8º, vento fraco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Fev 2015 às 08:19)




----------



## Snifa (4 Fev 2015 às 08:31)

2.9ºc actuais e um vento cortante de N/NNE


----------



## teotonio (4 Fev 2015 às 08:54)

No alto da serra da Cabreira pelas 16h30 caia com força


----------



## teotonio (4 Fev 2015 às 10:13)

Serra da Cabreira acima dos 1000metros

https://www.dropbox.com/s/bnnmt6kgrbjee0n/20150203_165354.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Rui Ferreira (4 Fev 2015 às 10:23)

teotonio disse:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/bnnmt6kgrbjee0n/20150203_165354.jpg?dl=0


Onde é?


----------



## Célia Salta (4 Fev 2015 às 10:26)

acho que é na serra da cabreira


----------



## Lince (4 Fev 2015 às 13:10)

Nevou durante a noite, hoje está um dia maravilhoso mas frio, a temperatura neste momento é de -0,5º.
Fotos tiradas agora.




















Nesta ultima foto, o lugar de Rouças desta freguesia (Gavieira) que fica a aproximadamente 650 metros de altitude (esta madrugada acordou com uma pequena camada de neve), a montanha no canto superior esquerdo da foto fica a aproximadamente 1250 metros de altitude.


----------



## Snifa (4 Fev 2015 às 13:25)

Bem visível aqui do Porto, a Serra do Montemuro tem bastante neve 

A Serra da Freita não consigo perceber se tem ou não neve..talvez tenha alguma nos cimos..


----------



## João Pedro (4 Fev 2015 às 13:50)

Boa tarde,

Estive na Serra d'Arga hoje de manhã e estava um frio terrível, especialmente quando o vento dava um ar de sua graça. Mesmo com as luvas calçadas, as pontas dos dedos "ardiam" devido ao frio intenso. Infelizmente não levei o sensor e por isso não sei que temperatura estava mas já há muito tempo que não sentia tanto frio. Desde alguns pontos da serra avistava-se muito bem ao longe a Serra da Peneda coberta de neve.


----------



## karkov (4 Fev 2015 às 13:58)

Com tanta nuvem aqui por cima não virá uma precipitaçãozinha?


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Fev 2015 às 14:16)

Pequeno aguaceiro de neve por aqui, flocos bem pequenos...


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Fev 2015 às 14:27)

Durante 5 minutos cairam alguns flocos por aqui, mas obviamente nao houve qualquer acumulação. para acumular com aquela intensidade teria de nevar 1 ano seguido ahah. Mas já não é mau, nao esperava isto hoje.... Até porque estão 5º


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Fev 2015 às 14:28)

A SE daqui está muito escuro e veem-se cortinas de precipitação nas montanhas, pode ser que ainda cá chegue qualquer coisa....


----------



## tozequio (4 Fev 2015 às 14:31)

Snifa disse:


> Bem visível aqui do Porto, a Serra do Montemuro tem bastante neve
> 
> A Serra da Freita não consigo perceber se tem ou não neve..talvez tenha alguma nos cimos..


Confirmação visual aqui nos Carvalhos da neve no Montemuro. No entanto já vi muito mais neve em outras ocasiões. Tenho vista desimpedida para a Freita e não me parece ter neve, embora a nebulosidade não ajude a distinguir...


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Fev 2015 às 14:37)

Hoje de manhã , passei na Senhora do Monte N1, e reparei que para Leste era visível neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra de Montemuro!


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Fev 2015 às 14:37)

Céu encoberto... Escuro para SE e O... Será que ainda vem um aguaceiro jeitoso?


----------



## tozequio (4 Fev 2015 às 14:44)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Hoje de manhã , passei na Senhora do Monte N1, e reparei que para Leste era visível neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra de Montemuro!


É sensivelmente a mesma vista que eu tenho de casa.


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (4 Fev 2015 às 14:46)

Nuvelosidade não falta será que que sai alguma coisa das nuvens ?


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Fev 2015 às 14:50)

MeteorologiaLousada disse:


> Nuvelosidade não falta será que que sai alguma coisa das nuvens ?


Aqui caíram uns flocos há pouco e agora está muito escuro.... Vamos ver... A que altitude estás? Acho que aí em Lousada se houver precipitação será chuva...


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (4 Fev 2015 às 14:54)

Meteofan disse:


> Aqui caíram uns flocos há pouco e agora está muito escuro.... Vamos ver... A que altitude estás? Acho que aí em Lousada se houver precipitação será chuva...


350 metros segundo o GFS estamos dentro da cota de neve e preciso é que aja precipitação


----------



## WiiSky70 (4 Fev 2015 às 15:00)

Por aqui céu muito encoberto , provavelmente poderá ocorrer algum aguaceiro.


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Fev 2015 às 15:03)

E cá está, mais um aguaceiro de neve, muito débil..Mas está escuro para Norte agora...


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (4 Fev 2015 às 15:04)

Aqui também mas não existe precipitação no radar são só nuvens


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (4 Fev 2015 às 15:07)

Meteofan disse:


> E cá está, mais um aguaceiro de neve, muito débil..Mas está escuro para Norte agora...


Aqui ao menos que chova para me tirar o bichinho


----------



## Snifa (4 Fev 2015 às 15:14)

Nuvens bem escuras sobre o Porto, está frio com 8.4 ºc actuais e vento moderado com rajadas de N


----------



## Stinger (4 Fev 2015 às 15:26)

Snifa disse:


> Nuvens bem escuras sobre o Porto, está frio com 8.4 ºc actuais e vento moderado com rajadas de N


Ta aqui uma em cima de mim mas nada nao quer


----------



## ZeppY (4 Fev 2015 às 15:33)

Temperatura em queda, caiu de 11 para 9 graus em menos de 5 minutos

edit: e continua a cair, será que se vier um aguaceira Santa Justa vai ver o elemento?


----------



## Stinger (4 Fev 2015 às 15:40)

Eu estou perto da serra de santa justa , e passou aqui mesmo em cima de mim uma nuvem escura mas nao largou nada .


----------



## dlourenco (4 Fev 2015 às 16:02)

Fiz a viagem de braga até à pedra Bela (Gerês) e... desilusão :/ esperava ver neve a cotas mais baixas. Alguns vestígios a 700m e agora em Vilarinho das Furnas apenas se vê alguma neve nos picos...


----------



## Nunotex (4 Fev 2015 às 16:14)

Em Braga, céu limpo com rajadas de vento fortes... um vento gelado... mesmo gelado...


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Fev 2015 às 16:14)

Por aqui está assim


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Fev 2015 às 16:23)

Tarde bastante ventosa. Sensação térmica bem desagradável principalmente à sombra.


----------



## ampa62 (4 Fev 2015 às 16:24)

Por aqui na Ramada Alta, Boavista 9,3º C e nuvens esparsas.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (4 Fev 2015 às 16:25)

Boa tarde a todos,

Aqui deixo 2 fotos tiradas esta manhã desde a cidade de Braga (Picoto). Nota-se bem ao longe a acumulação de neve no topo da Peneda-Gerês.


----------



## Snifa (4 Fev 2015 às 16:36)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Aqui deixo 2 fotos tiradas esta manhã desde a cidade de Braga (Picoto). Nota-se bem ao longe a acumulação de neve no topo da Peneda-Gerês.



É essa zona que também é visível aqui do Porto ( Marquês ) a acumulação ainda parece ser razoável

Com o frio que se prevê nos próximos dias a neve vai manter-se bem..


----------



## timgomes (4 Fev 2015 às 16:37)

Boa tarde.
Desde já desculpem o off-topic...
há muito tempo que acompanho o forum mas não recebia o email de confirmação.


----------



## dlourenco (4 Fev 2015 às 16:41)

Snifa disse:


> É essa zona que também é visível aqui do Porto ( Marquês ) a acumulação ainda parece ser razoável
> 
> Com o frio que se prevê nos próximos dias a neve vai manter-se bem..


Eu estou no Gerês precisamente e engana bem as vistas do Porto e Braga :/ apenas nos picos e mesmo na cabreira já se vê pouca


----------



## Snifa (4 Fev 2015 às 16:44)

dlourenco disse:


> Eu estou no Gerês precisamente e engana bem as vistas do Porto e Braga :/ apenas nos picos e mesmo na cabreira já se vê pouca



Pois, visto daqui, e com a luz a incidir na montanha parece uma boa acumulação, talvez o facto de estarmos a ver apenas a zonas mais elevadas das serranias possa criar essa ilusão


----------



## timgomes (4 Fev 2015 às 16:53)

Por aqui 5º, céu limpo.

Ontem ás 2h da manhã cairam alguns flocos, mas nem deu para tirar foto!


Deixo uma foto tirada há alguns minutos em direção norte.
Da minha casa não tenho vista para o Gerês pois está tapado por árvores


----------



## Beric D (4 Fev 2015 às 17:05)

Snifa disse:


> Pois, visto daqui, e com a luz a incidir na montanha parece uma boa acumulação, talvez o facto de estarmos a ver apenas a zonas mais elevadas das serranias possa criar essa ilusão



É possível ver o Gerês do Porto?? Dessa não sabia...


----------



## boneli (4 Fev 2015 às 17:09)

Beric D disse:


> É possível ver o Gerês do Porto?? Dessa não sabia...



Há locais do Porto e Gaia que se consegue ver o Gerês.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Fev 2015 às 17:13)

Boa tarde.

Ontem a neve foi em pequena quantidade e caiu predominantemente nas encostas voltadas a norte, pelo que a existir neve em quantidade e visível ao longe ela estará essencialmente do lado norte das vertentes montanhosas.
Hoje já visualizei neve no Alvão e topo do Marão a partir de Paços de Ferreira - mais no Alvão porque tem um planalto maior, capaz de refletir melhor a luz solar, ainda que não seja em grande quantidade. Normalmente no Montemuro passa-se o mesmo. A altitude por si só não é uma condição essencial...

O dia segue frio, com a sensação térmica de frio aumentada pelo vento moderado constante do quadrante norte.
A nebulosidade média tem sido presença desde a manhã mas não visualizei precipitação.

*Tatual: 6,7ºC
Hr: 50%
Windchill: 3,9ºC
P.Orvalho: -3,0ºC*​


----------



## teotonio (4 Fev 2015 às 17:26)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/5sj1xn5we0e3mk4/20150203_164832.jpg?dl=0


Ontem as 16h30


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Fev 2015 às 17:27)

Começa a arrefecer , atuais 7,6ºc e 52%HR
Vento N/ NNE , Windchill 5,3ºC

Extremos : Minima de 2,3ºC / Máxima de 8,7ºC


*Francelos : * 
Atuais 9,2ºC e 53%HR
Vento de NNW , Windchill 7,4ºC
Extremos : Minima de 3,1ºC / Máxima de 10,7ºC


----------



## timgomes (4 Fev 2015 às 17:44)

Por aqui umas fortes ( e frias !!!) rajadas de vento, o mesmo durante o dia inteiro.

A sensação térmica foi muito baixa durante todo o dia, não se podia estar muito tempo lá fora..

Sigo com 3º, já com algumas núvens, mas nada de especial...


----------



## timgomes (4 Fev 2015 às 18:03)

Compartilho com vocês o que eu pensava que viria a ser um nevão , mas a célula dissipou-se pouco antes de chegar... 

Hoje á 1h da manha estavam 0ºC, pressão perto dos 1000hpa o mapa de TPrec&CotaNeve indicava um pequeno ponto de neve para aqui, mas nada!
Foi o meu momento de raiva!!!

O ponto vermelho indica a minha localização.





https://onedrive.live.com/embed?cid=A744BCAB213248B9&resid=A744BCAB213248B9!1826&authkey=ACXaGzWqV5spDnc


----------



## Snifa (4 Fev 2015 às 18:05)

Beric D disse:


> É possível ver o Gerês do Porto?? Dessa não sabia...



Sim, perfeitamente, e nesta zona alta da Cidade ainda melhor, claro que temos que ter uma atmosfera razoavelmente limpa.


----------



## Snifa (4 Fev 2015 às 18:06)

Por aqui máxima de *8.7 ºc *

Neste momento já arrefece bem com 6.7 ºc actuais , o vento até corta..


----------



## Johnny (4 Fev 2015 às 18:30)

Regressado de Vieira do Minho (Braga): as (fracas) acumulações de neve estavam apenas aos 900m e a precipitação de ontem e hj de madrugada devem ter sido muito reduzidas... muito gelo e vento, isso sim!!

Ao longe os picos do Gerês, Larouco e Amarela/Peneda estavam bem cobertos de branco!


----------



## StormRic (4 Fev 2015 às 18:33)

Beric D disse:


> É possível ver o Gerês do Porto?? Dessa não sabia...



Vê nestas mensagens por exemplo:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-norte-janeiro-2015.8066/page-44#post-473120
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-norte-janeiro-2015.8066/page-44#post-473186


----------



## StormRic (4 Fev 2015 às 18:37)

teotonio disse:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/5sj1xn5we0e3mk4/20150203_164832.jpg?dl=0
> 
> 
> Ontem as 16h30



Isto é o Alto do Talefe, na Serra da Cabreira.


----------



## timgomes (4 Fev 2015 às 18:39)

Alguém conhece algum mapa mais promenorizado?

http://www.eldoradocountyweather.com/climate/world-maps/world-snow-ice-cover.html


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Fev 2015 às 18:40)

Vento a descer um pouco de intensidade .
Atuais 6,3ºC  
Vento de NNE (19º)


----------



## Snifa (4 Fev 2015 às 18:54)

Já agora cá fica mais uma foto do Gerês visto de minha casa aqui no Porto (  crop de uma foto a 400 mm ) ainda com alguma neve  visível nos topos, esta tirei no dia 25/01/2015 com uma atmosfera um pouco mais limpa:

Vista para NE/NNE:






Neste momento sigo com 6.1 ºc


----------



## Lince (4 Fev 2015 às 19:54)

Por  aqui nevou durante as horas centrais do dia (entre o meio dia e as 3 horas da tarde) mas com pouca intensidade. Nestas entradas é normal haver alguma precipitação nas horas mais quentes do dia aqui nas zonas montanhosas.
Quanto ás cotas de neve, posso dizer que na minha freguesia havia neve de madrugada acima dos 650/700 mts. 
Aqui, na minha aldeia a neve não derreteu nada durante o dia, pois as temperaturas não subiram muito, mantendo valores próximos dos negativos.
A partir das 17 horas o vento intensificou-se, com rajadas fortes de vez em quando. Está realmente muito frio e o termómetro marca -1,6º neste momento


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Fev 2015 às 20:23)

Hoje está de facto muito frio. Por um lado gosto de sentir este vento gelado mesmo típico de uma serra, mas não mais do que uns 30 segundos. Até corta.


----------



## meteoamador (4 Fev 2015 às 20:35)

Está um gelo lá fora com uma brisa continua e 5.1ºC a sensação termica é baixissima!

Hoje ainda passaram uns cumulus mas não deixaram cair nada


----------



## teotonio (4 Fev 2015 às 20:54)

Por cá Tamel S. Pedro Fins- Barcelos  noite geladinha para já  estou com 2.7ºc


----------



## Snifa (4 Fev 2015 às 20:58)

Não se pode andar lá fora, o vento até corta 

Sigo com *5.0 ºc*


----------



## AJCS (4 Fev 2015 às 21:14)

Céu completamente limpo, uma bonita lua.

Temp. 4,4ºC

Pressão 1017 mbar.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Fev 2015 às 21:16)

Por aqui 4,7ºC e vento de Norte gélido 

Estação aqui perto ,em Pedroso já vai com 3,2ºc


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Fev 2015 às 21:19)

Boa noite.

Céu praticamente limpo com vento agora fraco de *N\NO.
*
*Tatual: 1,9ºC
Hr: 62%
Windchill: 0,3ºC
P.Orvalho: -5,0ºC*​


----------



## Snifa (4 Fev 2015 às 21:24)

*4.8 ºc* actuais


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Fev 2015 às 21:33)

Fotos que tirei , pouco passava das 19h  a essa hora já estava um frio ...










Agora é que não me atrevo a ir lá !!


----------



## meteoamador (4 Fev 2015 às 21:57)

*4.0ºC* a descer bem!


----------



## Bracaro (4 Fev 2015 às 22:06)

Neste momento estou com 3,0º. Menor temperatura em minha casa, no centro da cidade, do que na estação de Braga - Merelim.


----------



## Paelagius (4 Fev 2015 às 22:21)

Boa noite,

Hoje, por volta das três da tarde, deparei-me desde a janela com este panorama pelo que achei uma oportunidade para seguir.

15:15





15:26





15:41





16:06





16:09















16:11





16:13





16:13





16:19


----------



## StormRic (4 Fev 2015 às 22:32)

Paelagius disse:


> Hoje, por volta das três da tarde, deparei-me desde a janela com este panorama pelo que achei uma oportunidade para seguir.


boas fotos! Interessante e bela sequência de um cumulus a desenvolver-se aproveitando possivelmente uma bolsa de ar mais húmido e menos frio à superfície. A protuberante base situa-se precisamente sob a cúpula da nuvem.
Também notei hoje que sobre o mar, vistas daqui de Carcavelos, algumas pequenas células como esta conseguiram desenvolver-se e atingir até o estádio de cumulonimbus com formação de bigorna embora por muito pouco tempo e com altitude e dimensão reduzidas.


----------



## Lince (4 Fev 2015 às 22:35)

Neste momento ultrapassada a barreira dos -2º (-2,1ºatualmente)


----------



## StormRic (4 Fev 2015 às 22:41)

Snifa disse:


> Já agora cá fica mais uma foto do Gerês visto de minha casa aqui no Porto ( crop de uma foto a 400 mm ) ainda com alguma neve visível nos topos, esta tirei no dia 25/01/2015 com uma atmosfera um pouco mais limpa:



 que detalhe fabuloso! Esta sim livre de nuvens, com o Pé de Cabril em grande destaque! Gosto imenso destas visadas longas.


----------



## darque_viana (4 Fev 2015 às 22:57)

Alguém sabe como andam as coisas por Melgaço (Castro Laboreiro e arredores)? Pelas imagens de radar de ontem à noite, ainda descarregou alguma coisa por lá


----------



## timgomes (4 Fev 2015 às 23:09)

Sigo com 1,5º e uma leve brisa.

Gostava que a precipitação que se encontra mais a Norte (em Espanha) descesse um pouquinho e pudesse oferecer um pouco do raro e tão desejado elemento.

Sensação térmica é incrivel. Não queiram estar cá pro Alto Minho nestas noites!


----------



## timgomes (4 Fev 2015 às 23:11)

darque_viana disse:


> Alguém sabe como andam as coisas por Melgaço (Castro Laboreiro e arredores)? Pelas imagens de radar de ontem à noite, ainda descarregou alguma coisa por lá


Acho que nevou mas com pouca acumulação.


----------



## timgomes (4 Fev 2015 às 23:18)

O accuweather deixa-me com muitas esperanças, mas nada!!!
Alguém confirma alguns aguaceiros pra esta noite? 

http://www.accuweather.com/en/pt/arcos-de-valdevez/276249/hourly-weather-forecast/276249


----------



## meteoamador (4 Fev 2015 às 23:51)

Conforme as previsões e com muita pena minha não deve cá chegar nada, fica tudo para nuestros hermanos:







Tatual* 2.9ºC*


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Fev 2015 às 00:13)

Atuais 3,8ºC


----------



## Stinger (5 Fev 2015 às 00:54)

0.9 por aqui


----------



## Snifa (5 Fev 2015 às 06:50)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *1.7 ºc* ( poderá ser batida nos próximos minutos )

Neste momento 1.8 ºc 

Céu limpo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Fev 2015 às 07:14)

Por aqui 2ºc


----------



## Névoa (5 Fev 2015 às 10:00)

O isep regista agora 5,3C.
Na varanda, o auriol à sombra regista 15,5C. Na sala, o auriol regista 15,8C.

Já tenho mosquitos em casa, obviamente eles não sabem que não deviam existir com este frio.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Fev 2015 às 10:04)

Por aqui a minima foi de *1,6ºC*  às 9:00h.
Atuais *3,9ºC* e vento fraco/ moderado de NNE.


----------



## cookie (5 Fev 2015 às 10:17)

Ontem manhã fria com 4graus. Hoje mais fria com 3 graus. Gelo em ambas as manhãs.


----------



## timgomes (5 Fev 2015 às 10:47)

Bom dia,

Atualmente 0º, uma fina camada de geada,mas deixou tudo branco.





Ás 6 da manhã estavam -1.5º


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Fev 2015 às 10:52)

Bom dia.


Mínima de -1,7°C. 


Neste momento 6,4°C.


----------



## Névoa (5 Fev 2015 às 11:14)

Para além do frio, a grande novidade que notei a partir desta segunda ou terça foi a mudança vincada dos ângulos de raios de sol que se produziu aqui em casa, assim como a duração do período ensolarado. Agora o sol começa às 8 e termina às 11:00, e os ângulos já são tão diferentes que se fazia necessária uma mudança na posição dos móveis para se aproveitar melhor o que a casa recebe de sol. Mas talvez a primavera não tarde, e se esta for quente, será melhor deixar tudo como está, para evitar que o calor comece a incomodar!


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Fev 2015 às 11:40)

Vou com 6,3ºC e vento frio de Norte
Só se está bem ao sol!

Deixo algumas fotos que tirei esta manhã , no monte da virgem com vista para o Porto.












(desculpem a qualidade mas foram tiradas com tlm)

Fotografias do nascente , visto daqui: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/nascer-do-sol.8074/page-2#post-475598


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Fev 2015 às 12:13)

Geada desta manhã:









Mais fotos aqui:
- http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/geada-inverno-2014-2015.8008/page-3#post-475607
- http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/geada-inverno-2014-2015.8008/page-4#post-475609


----------



## ampa62 (5 Fev 2015 às 17:02)

Na Boavista, a temperatura começou a descer. Máxima de 10,1ºC, actualmente com 9,6ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Fev 2015 às 18:33)

Vento de Norte a aumentar de intensidade 

A máxima foi de 9,3ºC e a minima de 1,6ºC

Atuais 7,0ºC e windchil 4,8ºC
Vento moderado de Norte ( 351º)
Humidade 59%


----------



## Paula (5 Fev 2015 às 18:53)

Boa noite.

Deixo aqui duas imagens: inicio da tarde e final.
A qualidade foi a possível, pois foi com o telemóvel.













Sigo com algumas nuvens e 7.5ºC.


----------



## brunofdias (5 Fev 2015 às 20:11)




----------



## StormRic (5 Fev 2015 às 20:15)

Névoa disse:


> Já tenho mosquitos em casa, obviamente eles não sabem que não deviam existir com este frio.



15ºC em casa para eles é uma maravilha, é que esses já são domésticos, já nem saiem à rua, também tenho aqui um ou dois de estimação 



Joaopaulo disse:


> Geada desta manhã:



 isso é que foi madrugar, gear e trabalhar! Grande reportagem - http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/geada-inverno-2014-2015.8008/page-3#post-475607
- http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/geada-inverno-2014-2015.8008/page-4#post-475609, quem diria aí no Monte da Virgem, isso nem é uma zona baixa pois não? As macros a mostrarem as diferentes estruturas são sempre fascinantes.


----------



## Lince (5 Fev 2015 às 20:33)

Dia idêntico ao de ontem, aguaceiros fracos de neve durante as horas centrais do dia, pouco nublado nas restantes horas.
A neve mantêm-se intacta e a temperatura é neste momento de -0,3º.


----------



## ampa62 (5 Fev 2015 às 20:41)

Na Boavista com 7,4ºC.


----------



## martinus (5 Fev 2015 às 20:56)

"Já tenho mosquitos em casa, obviamente eles não sabem que não deviam existir com este frio."

"15ºC em casa para eles é uma maravilha, é que esses já são domésticos, já nem saiem à rua, também tenho aqui um ou dois de estimação "

Não são mosquitos. É a mosca drosófila, também conhecida como mosca do vinagre ou mosca da fruta. Pelo seu reduzido tamanho são muitas vezes confundidas com mosquitos. O conceito de "mosquito de estimação" não existe em lugar nenhum do  mundo.


----------



## Snifa (5 Fev 2015 às 20:59)

Boas, 

máxima de *9.4ºc* 

Neste momento já arrefece bem com 5.4 ºc actuais


----------



## StormRic (5 Fev 2015 às 21:08)

martinus disse:


> "Já tenho mosquitos em casa, obviamente eles não sabem que não deviam existir com este frio."
> 
> "15ºC em casa para eles é uma maravilha, é que esses já são domésticos, já nem saiem à rua, também tenho aqui um ou dois de estimação "
> 
> Não são mosquitos. É a mosca drosófila, também conhecida como mosca do vinagre ou mosca da fruta. Pelo seu reduzido tamanho são muitas vezes confundidas com mosquitos. O conceito de "mosquito de estimação" não existe em lugar nenhum do  mundo.



 eu sei que tens razão quanto ao "mosquito de estimação", foi uma brincadeira  mas o que eu vejo cá em casa tem pernas demasiado compridas para drosófilas. Tenho drosófilas realmente, mas este é diferente, ainda hei-de tentar tirar-lhe uma foto.


----------



## Paula (5 Fev 2015 às 21:12)

Boas.

Tá um gelo lá fora 
6.4ºC


----------



## james (5 Fev 2015 às 21:25)

Boa noite , 

Por aqui estão 4 graus centígrados .

Alguma nebulosidade para NE .


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Fev 2015 às 21:35)

Dados atuais


----------



## AJCS (5 Fev 2015 às 21:36)

Por cá 4,9ºC

Pressão 1019 mbar


----------



## Snifa (5 Fev 2015 às 21:40)

Está a descer bem, sigo com 4.6 °c


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Fev 2015 às 21:53)

Continua a descer , podia descer mais rápido se o vento diminui-se um pouco..
Atuais 4,6ºC  e vento N/ NNE

Snifa , por aí também tens vento ,certo?


----------



## timgomes (5 Fev 2015 às 21:57)

Boa noite

Por aqui, 2º, céu bastante nublado. Sensação térmica, nem se fala... Uma leve brisa.

Amanhã de manhã haverá aguaceiros, acumulação entre 2 a 5mm...


----------



## Snifa (5 Fev 2015 às 21:59)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Continua a descer , podia descer mais rápido se o vento diminui-se um pouco..
> Atuais 4,6ºC  e vento N/ NNE
> 
> Snifa , por aí também tens vento ,certo?



Sim, mas é um vento bastante mais fraco que ontem, por vezes apenas uma aragem,sopra de NE/NNE predominantemente


----------



## meteoamador (5 Fev 2015 às 22:09)

Por aqui céu muito nublado e sem vento.

*4.7ºC* _atuais 

Minima de 1.3ºC_


----------



## João Pedro (5 Fev 2015 às 22:18)

Boa noite,
5,5ºC atuais com mínima de 2,8ºC pelas 06h00 da manhã. Durante o dia as temperaturas ao sol foram bastante toleráveis. À tarde estive em Aveiro e devido ao vento que se fazia sentir a sensação térmica era bem mais desconfortável do que no Porto.


----------



## Lince (5 Fev 2015 às 22:19)

Hoje a noite está mais quente que ontem, deve-se sobretudo à falta de vento e o céu encontrar-se parcialmente coberto.
Sigo com -0,8º.


----------



## timgomes (5 Fev 2015 às 23:12)

1º!
E baixa, e baixa,e baixa. 
Será mesmo uma situação a acompanhar visto que está o céu nublado e para amanhã cedo estão previstos aguaceiros...


----------



## WiiSky70 (5 Fev 2015 às 23:44)

Noite fria e de céu limpo . Atuais de 6º no entanto parecem estar 4º 

Vento de Norte a 13 KM/h e HR de 57%


----------



## james (6 Fev 2015 às 00:02)

Por cá estão 2 graus .

Céu a ficar nublado .


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Fev 2015 às 00:12)

Por cá está uma noite bem fria e de céu pouco nublado. Corre uma leve brisa de NE que até entranha nos ossos, inclusive já fez subir a temperatura cerca de 2ºC, neste momento 4,0ºC, porém a temperatura aparente permanece nos 2,0ºC. 


Amanhã de manhã poderá haver algumas surpresas a cotas relativamente baixas, em especial nas regiões mais interiores. Por cá era preciso mais frio e claro, precipitação, tenho dúvidas que esta ocorra.


----------



## timgomes (6 Fev 2015 às 00:21)

-0.5º por esta hora aqui.

Boa noite a todos.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Fev 2015 às 00:55)

atenção pessoal pode mesmo nevar no minho e quem sabe douro litoral!!!

queira deus que a precipitação entre la para as 7h
diria que existem 60% de chances para o minho.


http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/hdfForecast?query=42.095,-8.303&sp=IRNAMELG2


----------



## Beric D (6 Fev 2015 às 01:38)

Vamos ter esperança!


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Fev 2015 às 03:33)

O radar até está engraçado. Não esperavava que a chuva andasse perto do Gerês a esta hora.


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2015 às 04:19)




----------



## DMartins (6 Fev 2015 às 05:11)

Bom dia.
Por Guimarães estamos com *0.1º*.
Céu nublado.


----------



## Snifa (6 Fev 2015 às 06:54)

Bom dia 

frio frio..estou com *0.3 ºc* ( mínima do dia e do ano ) neste momento. 

A temperatura tem vindo a descer, ainda há coisa de meia hora tinha 1.1 ºc .

Há algum gelo leve formado, nomeadamente em carros 

céu encoberto com nuvens a virem de NE, querem ver que ainda cai alguma coisa?


----------



## The Weatherman (6 Fev 2015 às 07:06)

Céu  muito nublado com alguns flocos de neve tímidos (ou sleet) aqui por Braga.


----------



## timgomes (6 Fev 2015 às 07:08)

Bom dia.

Na minha altitude não tenho o elemento branco... nem vê-lo a cair.
Aguaceiros, acumulação 1mm 
Sigo com -1.5º.


----------



## Paula (6 Fev 2015 às 07:28)

Bom dia.

Por aqui o céu apenas apresenta alguma nebulosidade.
Frio está e bem!


----------



## The Weatherman (6 Fev 2015 às 07:33)

A situação anterior ocorreu durante alguns minutos e os flocos eram pequenos mas visíveis no parabrisas.  Agora chuvisca.


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (6 Fev 2015 às 07:43)

Recordo me do dia 9 de Janeiro e hoje está exatamente igual  Era bom demais


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Fev 2015 às 07:46)

Nevou qualquer coisa há 10 minutos atrás, uma neve com flocos pequenos mas muito consistentes, ficaram pegados no carro e ainda nao derreteram... A temperatura é de -1º... Vamos ver se aparece alguma precipitação...


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Fev 2015 às 07:53)

Volta a nevar por aqui, que frio


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Fev 2015 às 07:54)

Bom dia.

Por cá o céu apresenta-se parcialmente nublado, com nebulosidade alta apenas.
O que verifico é que para N\NE a nebulosidade é do tipo média e bastante fechada, algures acima de Vizela\Guimarães - será então a norte desta zona onde poderá estar a precipitar.
A previsão aponta para aguaceiros na parte da tarde (embora já tenha caído no Minho) com a cota a descer aos 400 mts de altitude. Obviamente poderá descer desta cota pontualmente se as condições forem propícias. *Mas atenção*: aguaceiros fracos e dispersos...

*Tmín: -1,0ºC (05.24h)

Tatual: 1,1ºC
Hr: 79%*​


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Fev 2015 às 08:00)

Por aqui já parou de nevar outra vez.... Muito pouco... Não passará disto creio. Bastavam 5 minutos a nevar com alguma intensidade e ficaria tudo branco, a neve é muito consistente...


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Fev 2015 às 08:08)

Não percebo i IPMA... Os modelos são bem claros: De manhã precipita mais a norte, e depois para a tarde no centro e sul... Será que não fazem uma diferenciação? Aqui no Norte grande parte da precipitação já terá ocorrido para pena minha... Enfim


----------



## Snifa (6 Fev 2015 às 08:11)

Que gelo está, foto que fiz há minutos na rua ( telemóvel) um pouco à pressa mas dá para ter uma ideia.






Neste momento céu encoberto por nuvens escuras de chuva, base média, mas ainda não caiu nada 

A mínima desceu aos *0.2 ºc  *


----------



## timgomes (6 Fev 2015 às 08:14)

Meteofan disse:


> Não percebo i IPMA... Os modelos são bem claros: De manhã precipita mais a norte, e depois para a tarde no centro e sul... Será que não fazem uma diferenciação? Aqui no Norte grande parte da precipitação já terá ocorrido para pena minha... Enfim



Acabei de chegar á mesma conclusão.
Aqui acho que tive agua-neve de madrugada (pelas 5h) e daí não houve acumulação.

Ainda espero um aguaceiro... segundo o GFS daqui do meteopt, a precipitação será mais virada a neve pelas 9h.

Aguardando...


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Fev 2015 às 08:17)

Ai se houvesse precipitação, a cota é quase 0 neste momento. Muito frio, impressionante como os flocos de neve de há uma hora atrás ainda não derreteram no carro...


----------



## timgomes (6 Fev 2015 às 08:19)

O céu neste momento por aqui: http://1drv.ms/1zn5Lu5

Bastante branco, embora na foto não se veja muito bem...


----------



## MeteorologiaLousada (6 Fev 2015 às 08:22)

Por aqui nada


----------



## João Pedro (6 Fev 2015 às 08:25)

Bom dia,

Muito frio por aqui com 3,3ºC neste momento e com o céu muito nublado. Mínima registada de 1,8ºC há cerca de uma hora.


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Fev 2015 às 08:26)

Por aqui depois desses 2 aguaceiros de neve muito débil, não caiu mais nada, nem chuva( com esta temperatura não choverá de certeza) nem neve... Não me parece que haja mais alguma coisa... Este frio merecia mais precipitação, -1.5º..


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Fev 2015 às 08:29)

bom dia tive minima de -1
actual 1.3
ceu muito nublado!

é a autentica lotaria!


----------



## supercell (6 Fev 2015 às 08:35)

Cai um aguaceiro por aqui!


----------



## timgomes (6 Fev 2015 às 08:36)

A mínima chance que haveria de nevar por aqui acabou.
https://onedrive.live.com/embed?cid...744BCAB213248B9!1833&authkey=AKoD_0YQ8d_dnSs"


A partir daqui os -1º irão passar rápidamente a temperaturas positivas.
Para o ano há mais... (expectativas, claro!)


----------



## tozequio (6 Fev 2015 às 08:37)

MeteorologiaLousada disse:


> Recordo me do dia 9 de Janeiro e hoje está exatamente igual  Era bom demais


Foi a primeira coisa que me ocorreu quando saí de casa e olhei para o céu... 

Por Gondomar o sensor do carro marcava há instantes -0.5ºC. Céu muito nublado.


----------



## jpmartins (6 Fev 2015 às 08:42)

Começou a chover com -0.2ºC, mas é líquida a húmidade está muito elevada 96%.


----------



## jaca (6 Fev 2015 às 08:47)

Aqui chove estou com 0 graus podia mesmo ser neve aiiiiiiii que não temos sorte nenhuma


----------



## Profetaa (6 Fev 2015 às 08:48)

jpmartins disse:


> Começou a chover com -0.2ºC, mas é líquida a húmidade está muito elevada 96%.


Igual por aqui....0graus e chuva.....t


----------



## cookie (6 Fev 2015 às 08:57)

Por aqui ceu nublado com algumas abertas. A estação de casa marcava 2graus às 7:20 mas não houve formação de geada, pelo menos que eu visse.


----------



## Snifa (6 Fev 2015 às 09:04)

Isto está mesmo com " ar de neve", tempo frio e escuro


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Fev 2015 às 09:11)

Estou a passar ao lado de um nevão.. Ou melhor o nevão está a passar ao lado de mim... Para NE\SE está muito escuro mas para O está sempre mais claro... Desde as 7:45 que não cai nada... , mas nota-se que a pecipitação anda perto...


----------



## Névoa (6 Fev 2015 às 09:18)

Bastet ouviu os desejos da gatinha e o sol saiu, se bem que um pouco incerto. Eu também alinho, porque se é para não nevar, ao menos fica um pouco mais agradável. O isep agora assinala 3,3C.


----------



## tozequio (6 Fev 2015 às 09:29)

Por Gondomar o céu começa a limpar, e as nuvens a desvanecerem-se. Não tenho registo atual de temperatura.


----------



## Stinger (6 Fev 2015 às 09:36)

Vou ter que ir agora a serra da estrela vai ter de ser


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Fev 2015 às 09:50)

para o ano há mais!
por volta das 8:30 o ceu estava mesmo com aquele aspecto de neve..
agora ceu pouco nublado c 4 ºC


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Fev 2015 às 09:59)

Continua encoberto, 2º mas nao cai nada...


----------



## timgomes (6 Fev 2015 às 10:59)

Não percebo nada do que se passou na minha localização:

Aguaceiros, por vezes passando, por vezes, a regime de chuva desde as 4h da manhã até ás 8h.
Temperatura entre os -1,5º e os 0º.
Pressão entre os 1014 e 1016.
Cota de neve: estava prevista entre 0/200m. Para mim iria ser 200, mas nem isso.A cota de neve andou nos 400m!

Actualmente: céu pouco nublado, núvens altas a NO. 1,5º


Realmente a meteorologia prega cada partida ...


----------



## rozzo (6 Fev 2015 às 11:08)

timgomes disse:


> Não percebo nada do que se passou na minha localização:
> 
> Aguaceiros, por vezes passando, por vezes, a regime de chuva desde as 4h da manhã até ás 8h.
> Temperatura entre os -1,5º e os 0º.
> ...



Na verdade a cota de neve modelada nunca andou assim tão baixa no período com precipitação, andava nos 300-400m. http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfs.php?lat=41.84&lon=-8.42&lang=en&type=txt&units=m
Mas isto vale o que vale é óbvio, são só previsões de modelo, e além do mais, neste tipo de "lotaria" tanto pode por falta de intensidade na precipitação a cota ser mais alta, como o oposto havendo precipitação mais forte. Aliás, a tendência até é ser muitas vezes mais baixa que o modelado neste tipo de sistemas de pequena escala que os modelos não "vêem" em detalhe...

De qualquer forma, cotas à parte, o que referes é que tiveste temperaturas negativas com chuva, mas isso deve-se ao timing da precipitação, que chegou ao amanhecer depois de uma noite de inversão, sendo as temperaturas negativas à superfície enganadoras, pois infelizmente estariam positivas na camada acima do solo, até acima dos 500m, levando naturalmente ao derreter da neve pelo caminho... Mais um pouco tinhas era chuva congelante em contacto com o solo. Poderá ter ocorrido em algumas zonas de facto, o que é bastante perigoso nas estradas.


----------



## timgomes (6 Fev 2015 às 11:15)

rozzo disse:


> Na verdade a cota de neve modelada nunca andou assim tão baixa no período com precipitação, andava nos 300-400m. http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfs.php?lat=41.84&lon=-8.42&lang=en&type=txt&units=m
> Mas isto vale o que vale é óbvio, são só previsões de modelo, e além do mais, neste tipo de "lotaria" tanto pode por falta de intensidade na precipitação a cota ser mais alta, como o oposto havendo precipitação mais forte. Aliás, a tendência até é ser muitas vezes mais baixa que o modelado neste tipo de sistemas de pequena escala que os modelos não "vêem" em detalhe...
> 
> De qualquer forma, cotas à parte, o que referes é que tiveste temperaturas negativas com chuva, mas isso deve-se ao timing da precipitação, que chegou ao amanhecer depois de uma noite de inversão, sendo as temperaturas negativas à superfície enganadoras, pois infelizmente estariam positivas na camada acima do solo, até acima dos 500m, levando naturalmente ao derreter da neve pelo caminho... Mais um pouco tinhas era chuva congelante em contacto com o solo. Poderá ter ocorrido em algumas zonas de facto, o que é bastante perigoso nas estradas.



Sim, concordo. De facto, na rua estava a estrada com gelo, principalmente em áreas abertas. mas não aconteceu por muito tempo porque o sol veio derreter grande parte.
Relativamente á cota: tenho uma montanha mesmo á frente de casa (para NO). A altitude é, no topo de cerca de 450m. Há anos que costuma nevar ai 3-4 vezes, mas este ano não nevou.
Enfim, temos que convencer que tais eventos são raros e que nada podemos fazer relativamente aos modelos. É realmente a lotaria...


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Fev 2015 às 12:39)

StormRic disse:


> quem diria aí no Monte da Virgem, isso nem é uma zona baixa pois não?


Sim , também achei estranho por ser num alto ( cerca de 225/230m) e exposto ao Vento...






Na parte azul , foi onde apanhei mais geada .. mas por incrível que pareça o vento estava de N/ NNE ( setas amarelas)


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Fev 2015 às 13:17)

Boas!
Por aqui manhã fria ,  mínima de *0,4ºC*
Alguns telhados e terrenos estavam com geada..





Agora estão *6,9ºC* e vento fraco de NORTE


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Fev 2015 às 13:28)

Aguaceiro por aqui... chuva.... 
EDIT: Afinal rapidamente passou a neve, mas entretanto já parou... Mas agora foi bem intenso comparado com de manhã, mas foram apenas 2 minutos de flocos relativamente grandes...


----------



## Paelagius (6 Fev 2015 às 14:33)

Céu muito escuro. Vou seguir...


----------



## WiiSky70 (6 Fev 2015 às 14:43)

Muito escuro por aqui também


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Fev 2015 às 15:19)

Células a desenvolverem-se a Leste daqui !!

SAT24


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Fev 2015 às 15:36)

Célula 1:





Célula 2:


----------



## Paelagius (6 Fev 2015 às 16:25)

Nuvens altas a chegar vindas de NE

O vento aumenta de intensidade


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Fev 2015 às 16:46)

Por aqui o vento também aumentou !


----------



## cookie (6 Fev 2015 às 16:52)

Fotos de ha 2 dias










E de hoje




De momento sol mas vento N gélido!
Para NE céu cinza chumbo típico de queda de neve. Algo que não ira acontecer por aqui mas a cota estará bem baixa.


----------



## timgomes (6 Fev 2015 às 16:55)

Por aqui um manto numa camada mais superior e várias células, sendo que a maior quantidade se verifica a Norte. Está bastante escuro para o Norte de Espanha!


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Fev 2015 às 17:06)

Rajadas a aumentar intensidade.
Temperatura a descer


----------



## ampa62 (6 Fev 2015 às 17:51)

Na Ramada Alta, Boavista com 8,9ºC, praticamente como ontem a esta mesma hora.


----------



## Paula (6 Fev 2015 às 18:00)

Boa tarde.

Não se pode andar lá fora. 
7.3ºC e um vento gélido.


----------



## Lince (6 Fev 2015 às 18:14)

Nevou como previsto, isto é, no período compreendido entre as 3 e as 8 horas da manhâ, deixando acumulações de cerca de 7cm aqui na minha aldeia.
Deixo algumas fotos...
Uma das entradas norte da minha freguesia, para trás fica o concelho de Melgaço e aqui começa o concelho de Arcos de Valdevez





Foto tirada da minha aldeia e tendo como pano de fundo o alto de Penameda




Durante um trajecto que faz parte das minhas deslocações profissionais...ao fundo o ponto mais alto da serra da Peneda




Uma perspectiva diferente do alto de Penameda (á direita) e do alto da casinha de Auteiro alvo (á esquerda)




Durante o dia de hoje o céu esteve muito nublado com ocorrência de aguaceiros dispersos de neve, cenário que se mantém, com uma temperatura actual de -0,9º.
Relativamente ás cotas de neve, posso dizer que hoje a minha freguesia acordou toda debaixo de neve, sendo o lugar mais baixo em termos de altitude, o lugar do Beleiral, que fica a sensivelmente 550 metros.
Mais tarde postarei uma foto do lugar da Igreja (Gavieira) que fica a 700 metros de altitude tirada por volta das 10 horas.


----------



## Snifa (6 Fev 2015 às 18:19)

Boas,

Depois da mínima gelada de *0.2ºc* máxima fresquinha de *8.9 ºc* ,o vento sempre presente e  por vezes forte não permitiu uma subida maior, algumas nuvens foram por vezes tapando o sol durante a tarde,  limitando o aquecimento 

Neste momento esse mesmo vento até corta,está  muito desagradável , sigo com 6.5 ºc actuais


----------



## Lince (6 Fev 2015 às 18:45)

A foto que faltava


----------



## martinus (6 Fev 2015 às 18:54)

Esta foto é da aldeia da Gavieira, ou é da de Bouça dos Homens? Esta foto está muito bem. Os telhados todos brancos dá outra beleza.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Fev 2015 às 20:04)

Por aqui ventania gélida , vento a *20kmh* e rajadas de *37kmh *de* NNE!*
Temp atual  *5ºC*
Windchil *1,2ºC*

A máxima foi de *9ºC*


----------



## Paelagius (6 Fev 2015 às 20:34)

Paelagius disse:


> Céu muito escuro. Vou seguir...


----------



## Paula (6 Fev 2015 às 20:36)

Boa noite.

Descida a bom ritmo. 
5.7ºC


----------



## João Pedro (6 Fev 2015 às 21:20)

Boa noite,

A Lua sobe no horizonte com céu completamente limpo e 5,4ºC.


----------



## Snifa (6 Fev 2015 às 21:28)

*4.2ºc* por aqui


----------



## Lince (6 Fev 2015 às 22:28)

martinus disse:


> Esta foto é da aldeia da Gavieira, ou é da de Bouça dos Homens? Esta foto está muito bem. Os telhados todos brancos dá outra beleza.


É da aldeia da Gavieira que fica a sensivelmente 700/750 metros.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Fev 2015 às 00:39)

Pot aqui registo *3,4ºC*
Bastante vento e rajadas por vezes fortes de NE
humidade 67%


----------



## martinus (7 Fev 2015 às 00:51)

Lince disse:


> É da aldeia da Gavieira que fica a sensivelmente 700/750 metros.



Essa imagem de "avatar" que suponho seja uma mesa de pedra para pic-nic faz-me lembrar a capa de uma edição alemã do romance "A Montanha Mágica":


----------



## Paelagius (7 Fev 2015 às 01:08)

João Pedro disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> A Lua sobe no horizonte com céu completamente limpo e 5,4ºC.



Também dei conta mas não estava um bocadinho amarela? Chegaste a registar?


----------



## cookie (7 Fev 2015 às 07:32)

Bom dia! Novamente 3 graus, ceu descoberto 78%HR e 996PA.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Fev 2015 às 08:00)

Bom dia,

Madrugada "atribulada" com bastantes oscilações na temperatura. Mínima de 1,6ºC pelas 05h00 da manhã nos meus sensores caseiros. A estação de Lordelo novamente em queda, agora com 1,9ºC. 



Paelagius disse:


> Também dei conta mas não estava um bocadinho amarela? Chegaste a registar?


Estava bastante luminosa e amarela sim. Não fotografei.


----------



## WiiSky70 (7 Fev 2015 às 08:44)

Céu completamente limpo . 0 ° Máxima e Vento de 7KM (Norte)


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Fev 2015 às 08:52)

Bom dia!
Está complicado andar ao vento 
Dados atuais:





Temperatura mínima (mínima do ano): *-0,3ºC* 

WindChill mínimo : *-5,3ºC*

Temp minima aparente: *-6,1ºC*


----------



## Névoa (7 Fev 2015 às 09:39)

Agora o frio faz-se sentir bem, de uns bons 16C na sala a temperatura de casa tem descido bastante, o que torna tudo bastante desagradável. Eu gosto muito do frio, desde que não o sinta 

Mas para a semana, a confiar nas previsões e modelos, já vai estar melhor aqui para o Norte, apesar de alguns altos e baixos. A tendência agora é aquecer, se bem que já vi primaveras antecipadas ficarem bem frias a partir da Páscoa. O ano de 2012, em que encontro alguma semelhança com 2015, foi mais ou menos assim.

O índice UV a partir de amanhã, na previsão do ipma para os próximos dias, já estará em amarelo, com a marca 3 aqui para o Porto. As máximas sobem com certeza!


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Fev 2015 às 09:49)

Bom dia.

A madrugada foi muito fria, assim como o início desta manhã.
Agora o sol já aquece um pouco o ambiente.
O céu encontra-se limpo e o vento sopra fraco de NNE.

*Tmín: -2,6ºC (07.57h)

Tméd: -1,2ºC (09.49h)
Tatual: 2,7ºC
Hr: 81%
P.Orvalho: 0,0ºC*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Fev 2015 às 10:59)

Estão a a aparecer umas nuvens a E/ESE daqui





A rosa a Serra da estrela


----------



## guimeixen (7 Fev 2015 às 14:22)

Boa tarde,

Time lapse que fiz dos cumulus que andam por aqui:


----------



## Bracaro (7 Fev 2015 às 14:34)

Hoje tive a terceira mínima negativa consecutiva: quinta -1,2º; sexta -0,3º; sábado -1,0º. Mas hoje foi o dia com mais geada no quintal de casa, talvez pela ausência de vento.


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Fev 2015 às 14:43)

As nuvens (cumulus) têm movimento Este-Oeste.

Hoje na Praia de Espinho- foto de um amigo meu


----------



## João Pedro (7 Fev 2015 às 20:00)

Boas,

Dia com muito sol pelo Porto e arredores, por vezes parcialmente encoberto e com temperaturas bastante agradáveis para um passeio.
No entanto, mal o sol desapareceu no horizonte a descida da temperatura fez-se sentir de imediato. Pelas 18h30 junto ao Douro em Gondomar estavam 8ºC. Aqui por Lordelo do Ouro seguimos neste momento com 8,2ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Fev 2015 às 21:23)

Por aqui o céu esteve limpo , apenas  entre as 14-16h ficou um pouco nublado .

A máxima foi de 9,8ºC
A mínima de -0,3ºC

Agora estão 6,5ºC e vento fraco de NE.

Umas fotos que tirei ao poente


----------



## StormRic (7 Fev 2015 às 21:35)

timgomes disse:


> O céu neste momento por aqui: http://1drv.ms/1zn5Lu5
> 
> Bastante branco, embora na foto não se veja muito bem...



A primeira foto é tirada em que direcção? Que vale é aquele?


----------



## cookie (7 Fev 2015 às 22:42)

A geada de esta manhã

















De momento 6,9 graus


----------



## Lince (7 Fev 2015 às 23:01)

martinus disse:


> Essa imagem de "avatar" que suponho seja uma mesa de pedra para pic-nic faz-me lembrar a capa de uma edição alemã do romance "A Montanha Mágica"


Realmente é uma mesa de pic-nic que fica no quintal da minha casa. A foto foi tirada num nevão com mais de 40cm de acumulação.
Tenho uma medida tirada precisamente nessa mesa, se encontrar essa foto colocarei-a aqui no forum.
Amanhâ numa das minhas deslocações habituais ao alto da montanha para afazeres profissionais, tentarei tirar algumas fotos que postarei aqui.
Neste momento o termómetro marca -0,4º.


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Fev 2015 às 00:07)

cookie disse:


> A geada de esta manhã
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para remover esse gelo todo tem de ser com um balde de água quente


----------



## João Pedro (8 Fev 2015 às 00:17)

Miguel96 disse:


> Para remover esse gelo todo tem de ser com um balde de água quente


É mesmo com água fria. Ao usar água quente as diferenças de temperatura podem rachar o vidro.


----------



## Paelagius (8 Fev 2015 às 01:38)

Começam-se a ouvir as rajadas a abanar os estores...

Estará a rodar para Leste.


----------



## cookie (8 Fev 2015 às 09:12)

João Pedro disse:


> É mesmo com água fria. Ao usar água quente as diferenças de temperatura podem rachar o vidro.


O meu marido que é da serra da estrela (habituado a estas situaçoes portanto) tira o gelo com álcool. Diz que é tiro e queda.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Fev 2015 às 09:42)

Bom dia!

Manhã radiosa pelo Porto; sol com fartura, céus completamente limpos e 6,5ºC. A madrugada foi bem mais amena que a anterior; não desceu abaixo dos 3,9ºC aqui pelo Campo Alegre.



cookie disse:


> O meu marido que é da serra da estrela (habituado a estas situaçoes portanto) tira o gelo com álcool. Diz que é tiro e queda.


É verdade, também há quem use álcool. Eu, no entanto, dei sempre conta das geadas ribatejanas nos vidros do meu carro com água fria. É claro que se as temperaturas exteriores forem muito baixas a água fria não resolve muito; nos anos em que vivi nos EUA só mesmo com um raspador de gelo é que lá ia!


----------



## timgomes (8 Fev 2015 às 10:04)

Bom dia.
Sigo com -2º
Camada bastante espessa de geada, mas o meu telemóvel hoje tem muito frio, e fritou! 

Lembro-me dos dias em que desce até aos -5, e uma camada ainda mais espessa.!!! 
O gás congelou, e o gelo do carro não dá para tirar facilmente... de dia tem chegado a uns 12º, mas sensação térmica de 5º.


----------



## timgomes (8 Fev 2015 às 10:10)

João Pedro disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Manhã radiosa pelo Porto; sol com fartura, céus completamente limpos e 6,5ºC. A madrugada foi bem mais amena que a anterior; não desceu abaixo dos 3,9ºC aqui pelo Campo Alegre.
> 
> ...



Não há nada como comprar uma coberta! eu tenho mais do que 1 carro e torna-se dispendioso. só tenho uma no carro que uso mais.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Fev 2015 às 10:21)

Por aqui ,a noite não foi tão fria devido ao vento constante e moderado com rajadas que chegaram aos 39kmh!

Ainda assim a mínima foi de 2,8ºC

Agora estão 5ºc / windchill 1,2ºc
Vento de NE  a 19,5kmh com rajadas de 35kmh
Humidade 66%


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Fev 2015 às 10:35)

Rajadas de 41kmh de NE
Edit: 44kmh


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Fev 2015 às 11:53)

A temperatura não sobe muito atuais 6,5ºC 
WindChill  2,6ºC
Continua o vento na ordem dos 35kmh com rajadas de 43kmh


----------



## Lince (8 Fev 2015 às 21:31)

Neste momento estão 1,7º.
Aqui estão as fotos que tirei hoje.












Lá no fundo é a aldeia da Bouça dos Homens


----------



## jpmartins (8 Fev 2015 às 23:16)

E de repente o ventro sopra na casa dos 50km/h e o vento médio 40km/h.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Fev 2015 às 23:25)

Por aqui  , também está a aumentar...rajadas de 33kmh
Lá se vai a inversão térmica!


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Fev 2015 às 00:19)

Rajadas de 53,1kmh


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Fev 2015 às 01:03)

Vento forte também em Fermentelos- Aveiro com rajada máxima de 64kmh!

Isto estava mais ou menos previsto...


----------



## WiiSky70 (10 Fev 2015 às 01:43)

Por vezes parece que este sub-forum fica parado e ninguém diz nada . 

Enfim . Noite de céu limpo aqui em Gaia


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Fev 2015 às 14:38)

Boas !
Por aqui o vento tem vindo a diminuir de intensidade , temperatura a aumentar .

Vou com 13,7ºC e vento fraco de NE.
A pressão está a descer .
A mínima foi de 4,8ºC
Rajada máxima de 37kmh

Nuvens altas a entrar vindas de SE.


----------



## cookie (10 Fev 2015 às 18:31)

Manhã solarenga mas ventosa e fria. Durante o dia o vento foi inexistente e tivemos um dia de primavera. O carro estacionado ao sol chegou aos 21 graus.


----------



## Névoa (10 Fev 2015 às 19:00)

cookie disse:


> Manhã solarenga mas ventosa e fria. Durante o dia o vento foi inexistente e tivemos um dia de primavera. O carro estacionado ao sol chegou aos 21 graus.



Tenho feito algumas experiências com medição de temperaturas em pontos ensolarados, mas com o termómetro à sombra, e mesmo com o termómetro ao sol. Nestes casos obtenho cerca de 17C à sombra, mas já ultrapassei os 30C ao sol, e isso nestes dias da entrada fria.

A casa, no entanto, não beneficia nada disso e não aquece nada mesmo, e sem aquecedor já caiu da marca dos 13C. Curiosamente, e apesar das tardes já estarem ligeiramente mais quentes, a cada dia arrefece mais e mais, e tenho mesmo de colocar o cilindro a temperaturas cada vez maiores. Será falta de humidade que segure o calor?


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2015 às 20:22)

Névoa disse:


> Tenho feito algumas experiências com medição de temperaturas em pontos ensolarados, mas com o termómetro à sombra, e mesmo com o termómetro ao sol. Nestes casos obtenho cerca de 17C à sombra, mas já ultrapassei os 30C ao sol, e isso nestes dias da entrada fria.
> 
> A casa, no entanto, não beneficia nada disso e não aquece nada mesmo, e sem aquecedor já caiu da marca dos 13C. Curiosamente, e apesar das tardes já estarem ligeiramente mais quentes, a cada dia arrefece mais e mais, e tenho mesmo de colocar o cilindro a temperaturas cada vez maiores. Será falta de humidade que segure o calor?



Se é um ultimo andar é falta de isolamento do tecto. Haverá frinchas nas portas e janelas? Estas isolam bem?


----------



## Névoa (10 Fev 2015 às 20:27)

Os dadós de S. Gens são extraordinários, para variar, e hoje a estação reportou, pelas 16:00, 18,1C, que nem sequer deve ser a máxima do dia. O isep, no entantou, reporta 15,9C às 15:32 como máxima dia, enquanto que a estação da CMP na Constituição assinala a máxima de 16C. 

Ou eu perdi a capacidade de sentir calor ou a estação de S. Gens anda um nada inflacionada.


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2015 às 20:31)

Névoa disse:


> Os dadós de S. Gens são extraordinários, para variar, e hoje a estação reportou, pelas 16:00, 18,1C, que nem sequer deve ser a máxima do dia. O isep, no entantou, reporta 15,9C às 15:32 como máxima dia, enquanto que a estação da CMP na Constituição assinala a máxima de 16C.
> 
> Ou eu perdi a capacidade de sentir calor ou a estação de S. Gens anda um nada inflacionada.



Terá sido feita alguma alteração em S.Gens? Se antes eu fazia notar que os acumulados de precipitação estavam sempre abaixo das outras estações da área do Porto, desde Janeiro a situação ficou normalizada e deixei de encontrar discrepâncias notáveis.


----------



## Névoa (10 Fev 2015 às 20:31)

A borracha das janelas andam em mal estado, mas no quarto há dois pares de vidros, intercalados pela persiana, e é o local mais frio da casa. Eu acho estranho porque ainda no primeiro dia da entrada a casa andava nos 16C e a subir, e agora  gelou tudo!


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2015 às 20:38)

Névoa disse:


> A borracha das janelas andam em mal estado, mas no quarto há dois pares de vidros, intercalados pela persiana, e é o local mais frio da casa. Eu acho estranho porque ainda no primeiro dia da entrada a casa andava nos 16C e a subir, e agora  gelou tudo!



Os locais que não são de passagem ou de estar habitualmente, tais como os quartos num extremo, são sempre os sítios mais frios de uma casa. Também pode ter a ver com falta de isolamento das paredes exteriores conjugada com a situação do quarto numa esquina do edifício mais exposta a ventos que tenham sido dominantes nos últimos dias (quadrante leste).

Há uns dispositivos que parecem apontadores de _laser_ e que medem a temperatura das superfícies sobre as quais incide o raio luminoso. Seria interessante mapear a temperatura das paredes.


----------



## Névoa (10 Fev 2015 às 20:39)

StormRic disse:


> Terá sido feita alguma alteração em S.Gens? Se antes eu fazia notar que os acumulados de precipitação estavam sempre abaixo das outras estações da área do Porto, desde Janeiro a situação ficou normalizada e deixei de encontrar discrepâncias notáveis.



Eu às 13:00 de hoje estava à espera do metro em 7 Bicas, ou seja, a uns... hmm no máximo 500 metros de S. Gens, mas se calhar menos que isso, e a esta hora eles assinalaram 15,5C, enquanto que o isep relata 13,5C também para as 13:00. A sensação que eu tinha era mais próxima dos 13C que dos 15C, sem dúvida, e o próprio facto da minha casa permanecer gelada durante a tarde não apoia muito uma máxima acima dos 18C.


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Fev 2015 às 20:54)

Estou junto da serra do Pilar estão 8,5ºC (auriol).


----------



## WiiSky70 (11 Fev 2015 às 11:17)

Bom dia . Céu muito nublado com pouca chuva a cair neste momento e máxima de 8º


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Fev 2015 às 12:58)

Por aqui 1mm acumulado .
Atuais 8,2ºc


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Fev 2015 às 15:00)

Boa tarde.

Pelo burgo de Paços de Ferreira cai um chuvisco ténue, num céu bastante luminoso mas encoberto.
O vento sopra fraco de SSE.
Hoje a temperatura está mais amena, mas a máxima deverá ser bastante inferior à de ontem (14,8ºC).

Tmín: 3,7ºC (00.00h)

Tatual: 10,6ºC (Tmáx)
Hr: 58%

Vamos ver o que nos espera a época carnavalesca. Alguma chuva parece vir, principalmente na 6ª feira, dia tradicional para os desfiles da criançada. Esperemos que não os impeça...


----------



## João Pedro (11 Fev 2015 às 19:22)

Boa tarde,

Dia bastante cinzento pelo Porto hoje, com ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos ao longo do dia. Neste momento estão 10,6ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Fev 2015 às 12:34)

Boa tarde.

O dia começou cinzentão, com céu encoberto e chuvisco (tónica durante o final do dia de ontem) mas sem qualquer acumulação.
Está fresco.
O vento sopra fraco de SSO.

*Tmín: 4,0ºC (07.58h)

Tatual: 10,9ºC
Hr: 73%*​


----------



## WiiSky70 (12 Fev 2015 às 15:39)

Tempo esta a ficar muito feio em boa parte do distrito do porto .


----------



## Paelagius (12 Fev 2015 às 16:24)

WiiSky70 disse:


> Tempo esta a ficar muito feio em boa parte do distrito do porto .


----------



## WiiSky70 (12 Fev 2015 às 16:54)

Paelagius disse:


>



Pelo menos noutro lado vi o céu um bocado mais escuro que esse. Parece que me enganei


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Fev 2015 às 17:59)

Por aqui choveu um pouco pelas 16h /16:15h, mas nem acumulou ..
Agora céu pouco nublado e 10,2ºC com vento de SSW.

A máxima foi de 11,3ºC 
Minima de 6,6ºC


----------



## NunoC (12 Fev 2015 às 19:04)

Por aqui não chove, mas está um frio glaciar!


----------



## supercell (12 Fev 2015 às 19:23)

NunoC disse:


> Por aqui não chove, mas está um frio glaciar!



Por aqui não está frio nenhum..


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Fev 2015 às 19:37)

Grande barulho com 747 da Air FRance , a passar a Oeste daqui rumo a cidade México !:assobio:


----------



## João Pedro (12 Fev 2015 às 19:39)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Grande barulho com 747 da Air FRance , a passar a Oeste daqui rumo a cidade México !


Também dei conta! Ficou tudo a vibrar ainda durante alguns segundos após a passagem.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (12 Fev 2015 às 22:04)

João Pedro disse:


> Também dei conta! Ficou tudo a vibrar ainda durante alguns segundos após a passagem.



O 747 cargo da Air France (Paris-Mexico city via Sá Carneiro) costumava operar à 4aFeira com aterragem no Porto por volta das 17H15. Não sabia que mudou para a 5aFeira. Já o vi a sobrevoar a cidade da invicta e posso dizer que é uma verdadeira roncada com os seus Quadri-motores.

Cmps e Bom fim de semana a todos os colegas do fórum.


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Fev 2015 às 22:34)

Atuais 8,4ºC vento muito fraco de SUL
Muita humidade no ar , 96%.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Fev 2015 às 00:37)

Boa noite.

Temos a esta hora nevoeiro (bancos de nevoeiro dispersos) e muita humidade, com orvalho.
O vento está calmo.
*
Tatual: 5,7ºC
Hr: 92%
*​Bom carnaval...


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Fev 2015 às 00:42)

Por aqui estava assim às 00:28h




Bastante nevoeiro para sul
Atuais 8,2ºC , 96%HR e vento fraco de Sul

Maia uma 00:09h


----------



## Paelagius (13 Fev 2015 às 01:00)

O nevoeiro parecia adensar. Agora, foi de vez.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Fev 2015 às 07:04)

Bom dia,

Tempo fechado com humidade relativa alta.
Atuais 6,8ºC ; 98%hr ; vento SSE ; acumulado 0,3mm


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Fev 2015 às 11:22)

Por aqui vento de sul a aumentar de intensidade !


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Fev 2015 às 11:59)

Vai chuviscando


----------



## Snifa (13 Fev 2015 às 12:46)

Boas , já chove no Porto com algumas rajadas de vento a acompanhar


----------



## supercell (13 Fev 2015 às 13:05)

Por aqui ainda nada, tudo muito calmo e temperatura agradável.


----------



## WiiSky70 (13 Fev 2015 às 13:13)

Chuviscos e temperaturas não muito frias (agradáveis) com uma pequena brisa


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Fev 2015 às 13:22)

Rajadas de *52kmh* ,  a aumentar de intensidade!
Atuais 9,4ºC e 96%HR
0,6mm acumulados
Vai chovendo tocada a vento


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Fev 2015 às 17:08)

Por aqui a base das nuvens deve andar pelos 200m.
Atuais *10,3ºC* e vento *SW* bastante mais fraco .
Rajada maxima de *53,1kmh*
Acumulado* 3mm
*
Panorama a W/SW:


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Fev 2015 às 17:58)

Vento a rodar para WNW,  temperatura a descer rapidamente!


----------



## StormRic (13 Fev 2015 às 19:10)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Vento a rodar para WNW,  temperatura a descer rapidamente!



Então a frente fria já terá passado. Acumulado bastante escasso portanto.
Na carta sinóptica das 18h está assinalada a frente já à latitude de Aveiro:





A nebulosidade que continua a entrar está relacionada com o ramo quente do novo sistema frontal, com sector quente bem mais alargado.





Dois potentes núcleos depressionários no Atlântico, 964 hPa.


----------



## Snifa (13 Fev 2015 às 20:15)

Boas, 

por aqui *5.4 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

9.6 ºc actuais.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Fev 2015 às 21:09)

Boa noite,

3 mm acumulados na estação de Lordelo. Céu completamente encoberto, mas sem chuva, e 9,8ºC neste momento.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Fev 2015 às 21:50)

Boa noite.

Tivemos hoje um dia de períodos de chuva fracos\chuvisco.
O vento soprou por vezes moderado.
Neste momento o vento sopra fraco de *SSO* e, com o céu encoberto, vai chuviscando.
O *acumulado de precipitação* do dia é de *9,4 mm*.
O acumulado do ano hidrológico é de *1021 mm*, bastante mais baixo que o ano hidrológico anterior até esta data (*1668 mm*).

*Tatual: 8,8ºC
Hr: 95%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Fev 2015 às 12:38)

Vento começa a aumentar de intensidade.
Rajadas 42kmh SSW


----------



## ruka (14 Fev 2015 às 14:23)

vamos ter uma bela tarde...


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Fev 2015 às 15:09)

Aqui está bastante nevoeiro e chuva fraca tocada a vento .
Atuais *9,5ºC* ; *97%hr* ; vento de *SSW* moderado com rajadas fortes.
Pressão a descer rapidamente !
Rajada máxima de *52kmh*
Acumulado segue em *0,5mm*

Imagem radar IPMA:





Para S/ SSW  está assim:


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Fev 2015 às 15:33)

Rajada de *53,1km/h SSW*
Acumulado : *0,8mm*


----------



## João Pedro (14 Fev 2015 às 17:13)

Boa tarde,

Chove bem pelo Porto há já cerca de uma hora. Chuva relativamente miúda mas muito persistente, puxada a vento por vezes relativamente forte.
4,8 mm na estação de Lordelo com 11,2ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Fev 2015 às 18:19)

Nevoeiro a entrar neste momento. Os prédios mais altos aqui à volta já estão com os topos cobertos. Continua a chover.


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2015 às 18:21)

Muita chuva puxada a vento


----------



## WiiSky70 (14 Fev 2015 às 18:27)

E por aqui continua chuva moderada . Temperaturas atuais de 11º . Vento de Sul (8 KM/h) e HR de 88%


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Fev 2015 às 20:17)

Chove bastante agora!
Rate 40,8mm/h


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Fev 2015 às 20:30)

Chove torrencialmente 
Puxada a vento de WSW


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2015 às 21:03)

Boas

Por aqui sigo com *13 mm* acumulados, há pouco caiu uma forte chuvada


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Fev 2015 às 21:24)

Por aqui o vento está de Oeste , o acumulado está em 10,4mm.
A temperatura ainda não está a descer...

Imagem satélite 20H




Estariam as frentes por ali aquela hora?


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Fev 2015 às 21:35)

A temperatura ainda está a subir e o vento ainda não está de WNW/ NW , por isso ,penso que à frente fria ainda não passou por estas bandas !


----------



## StormRic (14 Fev 2015 às 22:17)

Joaopaulo disse:


> A temperatura ainda está a subir e o vento ainda não está de WNW/ NW , por isso ,penso que à frente fria ainda não passou por estas bandas !



A frente já terá passado mas a margem da massa de ar pós-frontal é mal definida. Aproxima-se ainda logo atrás os restos de uma frente oclusa. Nas estações do IPMA, Ponte de Lima, Viana, Porto, Braga, Lamas de Mouro, nota-se o início da descida da temperatura entre as 20h e as 21 horas mas é pouco pronunciada e o vento até ás 21h ainda não tinha rodado significativamente. Note-se que o vale das isóbaras não é vincado nesta frente.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Fev 2015 às 23:33)

Boa noite.

Pois é, muita chuva (períodos de) tivemos hoje aqui pela zona. Por vezes bem puxada a vento (que soprou moderado a forte ao final da tarde).
O *acumulado* de hoje segue nos *28,4 mm*.

*Tatual: 10,5ºC
Hr: 96%
*​*Continuação de um bom CARNAVAL! *


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Fev 2015 às 00:38)

Por aqui volta a chover , com vento de W / WSW


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Fev 2015 às 08:28)

Bom dia,
Vai chovendo fraco
O acumulado é de 2,3m

Atuais 8,7ºC com 97%HR e vento de WNW / NW


----------



## João Pedro (15 Fev 2015 às 11:34)

Bom dia,

Vai chovendo fraco pelo Porto, de quando em vez com algumas, breves, abertas que deixam passar alguma luz e dão alguma alegria a este tristonho domingo de Carnaval. 10,7ºC neste momento.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Fev 2015 às 11:44)

Temperatura no ISEP está a descer a pique

Edit: aqui também desceu , foi um aguaceiro fraco que passou ..


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Fev 2015 às 15:26)

Boa tarde.

Isto está um pouco fresco para mostrar a pele nos desfiles...
O céu permanece encoberto e o vento Sopra fraco.
Tivemos aguaceiros e o *acumulado* de hoje é de *6,4 mm*.

*Tatual: 10,8ºC
Hr: 86%*​


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Fev 2015 às 10:19)

Bom dia.

Hoje acordamos com o céu encoberto e com bancos de nevoeiro.
Entretanto abriu ainda que muito ligeiramente, estando agora o céu com 7\8 dos céu encoberto (7 octas***).
O vento sopra fraco de *NO.
*
*Tatual: 10,1ºC
Hr: 83%
*​** *
"A fração do céu que é obscurecida por nuvens, em oitavos (um octa significa que um oitavo do céu é obscurecida , dois octas que um quarto é obscurecida , e assim por diante)."


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Fev 2015 às 13:39)

Por aqui vai chuviscando o tempo está a ficar mais fechado , com bastante nevoeiro !

Atuais 10,5ºc com vento fraco de WSW / W / WNW .


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Fev 2015 às 13:55)

Humidade a aumentar , agora 91% !
Atuais 9,5ºc

O ISEP já tem 0,3mm


----------



## João Pedro (16 Fev 2015 às 13:56)

Boa tarde,

Chuva miudinha mas bastante intensa há já cerca de meia hora pelo Porto.


----------



## Snifa (16 Fev 2015 às 14:07)

Chuva por aqui e bastante persistente, tempo  muito fechado


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Fev 2015 às 21:25)

A estação meteo (WU) , que está na Praia da Barra - AVEIRO , já registou Velocidade do Vento  a *48.3 km/h* e uma Rajada de *62.8 km/h!*


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Fev 2015 às 22:13)

Boas,
Por aqui , céu limpo com vento de norte.
Atuais 8,4ºC com 79%HR

Foto que tirei agora para sul:





Alguém sabe como por aqui fotos, sem estas perderem muita qualidade ..
Estou a usar o *imgur*, e não gosto nada dos resultados!


----------



## Prates (16 Fev 2015 às 22:24)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas,
> Por aqui , céu limpo com vento de norte.
> Atuais 8,4ºC com 79%HR
> 
> ...


Experimente o Flickr, por exemplo.


----------



## ampa62 (16 Fev 2015 às 23:13)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas,
> Por aqui , céu limpo com vento de norte.
> Atuais 8,4ºC com 79%HR
> 
> ...


Boa noite João Paulo. Já tentaste o Photobucket? Neste forum dá bastante trabalho colocar fotos...


----------



## StormRic (18 Fev 2015 às 03:16)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Alguém sabe como por aqui fotos, sem estas perderem muita qualidade ..
> Estou a usar o *imgur*, e não gosto nada dos resultados!





Prates disse:


> Experimente o Flickr, por exemplo.





ampa62 disse:


> Boa noite João Paulo. Já tentaste o Photobucket? Neste forum dá bastante trabalho colocar fotos...



A inserção de fotos num fórum é sempre um dilema entre qualidade e rapidez. Quanto maior o tamanho e a qualidade da foto (mais qualidade = menos compressão do jpg) mais lenta se torna a visualização da mensagem e da página do fórum em que ela está inserida. No Flickr as fotos podem ficar alojadas com alta qualidade; o inconveniente é que ficam muito pesadas, chegam a ter um ou mais Mb se a dimensão em pixéis é grande (maior que 1000 px, por exemplo). O *Imgur* aplica automaticamente compressão de modo a pouparem espaço de armazenamento e a agilizar a vista do _site_. Raramente gostamos do resultado. Depois de muitas tentativas encontrei um equlíbrio entre compressão/qualidade/tamanho/rapidez.
Aplico compressão prévia entre 7 e 10 pontos em 100, assim o automático do Imgur ao comparar as dimensões em pixéis com o tamanho do ficheiro de imagem em Kb não se "assusta" e praticamente a imagem passa incólume. Também não excedo os 1500 pixéis, o ideal/normal sendo de 800 ou 1000/1200. Assim as imagens do céu raramente excedem os 300 Kb, sendo em média de 150 a 200Kb; se forem imagens com muito detalhe ou ruído, o tamanho do ficheiro aumenta logo muito, por isso também tenho tentado trabalhar as imagens a esse nível, reduzindo-lhes o ruído. Em qualquer dispositivo, imagens de 200Kb são descarregadas em fracções de segundo. Por vezes quem usa o fórum apenas em computador pessoal e banda larga não se apercebe da lentidão de visualização nos dispositivos móveis ou com velocidades lentas da ligação à internet.
Durante vários anos usei o Photobucket até que a qualidade e o ambiente de utilizadores começou a piorar e saí, retirando de lá os vários milhares de fotos que tinha alojadas. Agora não sei como está.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Fev 2015 às 06:18)

Acordei agora com o vento forte , dados atuais :


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Fev 2015 às 06:26)

Vento a 39kmh rajadas a 58kmh de NE / ENE


----------



## Veterano (18 Fev 2015 às 08:49)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu com poucas nuvens, vento fraco e 7,2º.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Fev 2015 às 11:32)

Por aqui continua o vento moderado de NE/ ENE, com rajadas que já atingiram os 65km/h.

Em francelos já registei 54km/h.


----------



## james (18 Fev 2015 às 11:52)

Bom dia ,

Dia de céu pouco nublado e vento moderado a forte .

O vento só se levantou de manhã , o que permitiu a formação de uma boa camada de geada , pois a mínima foi bastante baixa .

Tatual : 11 graus centígrados
Tmin   :  1 grau centígrado


----------



## WiiSky70 (18 Fev 2015 às 15:43)

Tarde Solarenga pela cidade de Gaia e Porto .

Temperatura Atual : 15º Máxima 

Vento : NNE 9KM/h

HR :  45%


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Fev 2015 às 23:03)

Boas,

Dia de céu limpo durante a manhã, de tarde tivemos algumas nuvens altas.
Durante a manhã o vento moderado com rajadas fortes. Não estava nada à espera !!

Vento máximo : *40km/h*
Rajada máxima: *65km/h*

A temperatura máxima foi de *12ºC* e minima de *5,7ºC.
*
O índice Ultra violeta , chegou aos* 2,7 UV's
*
Atuais* 8,7ºC *com* 55%HR, *vento NE a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Fev 2015 às 00:49)

Por aqui está assim , algumas nuvens a vir do interior .
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Agora uma com tempo de exposição maior , nota-se circulação ESE para WNW


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Fev 2015 às 02:07)

Dados atuais:


----------



## meteoamador (19 Fev 2015 às 20:33)

Boas

Céu muito nublado 10.9ºC atuais

Nova estação no wunderground aqui da zona:






Link: IVILAVER2


----------



## smpereira (19 Fev 2015 às 21:24)

Boas. Aqui por Pedroso dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas durante praticamente todo o dia, apenas de manhã o céu se encontrava limpo. Por agora a temperatura a rondar os 8 graus


----------



## james (20 Fev 2015 às 13:51)

Chove bem por ca  . . .

E esta frescote !


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Fev 2015 às 13:57)

Boa tarde.

Céu encoberto neste momento (tem sido assim hoje) e vento fraco a moderado de SSO.
Para já não chove mas aguardo a qualquer momento que comece.

*Tatual: 11,0ºC
Hr: 67%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Fev 2015 às 14:19)

Por Canelas - VNGaia, já chove!


----------



## Snifa (20 Fev 2015 às 14:56)

Boa tarde,

Já chove no Porto


----------



## james (20 Fev 2015 às 15:30)

Por aqui  , vai chovendo com intensidade !


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Fev 2015 às 15:36)

Tambem chove!


----------



## james (20 Fev 2015 às 16:16)

Cada vez chove mais , tarde de muita chuva por aqui !


----------



## Snifa (20 Fev 2015 às 16:38)

Por aqui também cai com alguma intensidade, e é chuva de gota grossa


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Fev 2015 às 17:10)

*Isep* já com 1,8mm
Por aqui com 1,3mm


----------



## JoaoCodeco (20 Fev 2015 às 17:34)

Chove, chove.chove


----------



## james (20 Fev 2015 às 18:02)

Chove torrencialmente ! !


----------



## Snifa (20 Fev 2015 às 18:04)

Chove bem!


----------



## WiiSky70 (20 Fev 2015 às 18:10)

Chuva Moderada com alguma acumulação . Temperatura de 10º atual


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Fev 2015 às 18:18)

Qual é o acumulado por aí ,snifa?


----------



## Snifa (20 Fev 2015 às 18:21)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Qual é o acumulado por aí ,snifa?



Neste momento *6.6 mm* e a subir, está fresco com 9.5 ºc actuais.

Chove e escorre bem pelos vidros


----------



## smpereira (20 Fev 2015 às 18:31)

Chove com alguma intensidade neste momento. Comecou por volta 14 15


----------



## Snifa (20 Fev 2015 às 18:39)

*8.4 mm*, chove de forma persistente e por vezes intensa


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Fev 2015 às 18:40)

Por aqui agora vou com *5,6mm*
Rate max : 9,0mm/h (18:32h)


----------



## Snifa (20 Fev 2015 às 19:14)

*10.4 mm* neste momento 

Chove por vezes intensamente


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Fev 2015 às 19:30)

Nevogilde : 8.4 mm
Lordelo do ouro : 10,2mm
Rua Joaquim Kopke : 9,7mm
ISEP : 10,2mm
Aqui: 7,8mm


----------



## Snifa (20 Fev 2015 às 19:33)

Chuvada agora  *11.8 mm*


----------



## João Pedro (20 Fev 2015 às 19:44)

Boas,

Muita chuva pelo Porto desde sensivelmente as 18h00 e picos. A estação de Lordelo regista até a esta hora 11,4 mm.


----------



## Snifa (20 Fev 2015 às 20:11)

Não pára de chover, *14.2 mm* acumulados


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Fev 2015 às 20:17)

Grande chuvada agora!!!
Acumulados *11,8mm*
Rate : 23,8mm/h


----------



## Snifa (20 Fev 2015 às 20:21)

Chuva intensa por aqui, *15.2 mm *e a subir


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Fev 2015 às 20:29)

Continua a chover , *13,2mm* acumulados


----------



## Snifa (20 Fev 2015 às 20:38)

Chuva e mais chuva, grande carga agora: *17.4 mm 
*
Boa rega


----------



## João Pedro (20 Fev 2015 às 20:44)

Chuva bastante intensa há alguns minutos atrás. Lordelo segue com 16,8 mm.


----------



## smpereira (20 Fev 2015 às 20:48)

Chove forte e persistente a já algumas horas,  sendo agora mais intensa. Bastante frio


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Fev 2015 às 21:10)

Por aqui chove bem , com 17,2mm


----------



## Snifa (20 Fev 2015 às 21:19)

*20 mm* atingidos agora mesmo, a chuva continua a cair certinha


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Fev 2015 às 21:21)

O vento já começa a querer rodar , aqui ja está de SW e em Francelos já de W!

Sigo com 18mm acumulados e continua a chover certinho !


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Fev 2015 às 22:23)

*19,8mm* Acumulados


----------



## smpereira (20 Fev 2015 às 22:59)

Continua a chover certinho,  agora com menos intensidade


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Fev 2015 às 00:14)

O dia de ontem terminou com *20,8mm*


----------



## Snifa (21 Fev 2015 às 08:53)

Bom dia,

*23.6 mm* acumulados no dia de ontem, hoje sigo com *0.5 mm*. 

Céu com períodos de nublado, 8.4 ºc actuais ( mínima *7.5 ºc* ) e 89 % de humidade.

Vento fraco de WNW/NW.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Fev 2015 às 10:05)

Bom dia,

Primeiras horas da manhã repletas de sol, embora por vezes com céus bastante encobertos que foram proporcionando belíssimas irisações. Temperatura bem agradável neste momento: 11ºC.
A estação de Lordelo acabou ontem com um acumulado de 18,3 mm.


----------



## smpereira (21 Fev 2015 às 10:13)

Bom dia,
Céu praticamente limpo apenas com algumas nuvens.
Algum vento que aumenta mais a sensação térmica.
Temperatura a rondar os 9 graus


----------



## WiiSky70 (21 Fev 2015 às 18:04)

Final de tarde com vento gélido .


----------



## StormRic (21 Fev 2015 às 20:26)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> *23.6 mm* acumulados no dia de ontem, hoje sigo com *0.5 mm*.



Das poucas estações que resistiram ao colapso dos registos de ontem evidencia-se, claro, o litoral norte com acumulados dignos de Fevereiro. A região lá vai conseguindo iludir o anticiclone e reter a maior parte da precipitação das frentes que quando chegam ao centro/sul pouco mais deixam do que chuviscos e acumulados que já não repôem o efeito da evapotranspiração causada pelo vento e insolação. A situação começa a parecer-se com 1982-83 que foi, em termos de precipitação, normal no norte e de seca severa no sul.


----------



## james (22 Fev 2015 às 10:37)

Bom dia , 

Esta um dia com céu muito nublado e períodos de chuva fraca .

Vento fraco .

Tatual :  10 graus centigrados
Tmin : 5  graus centígrados


----------



## smpereira (22 Fev 2015 às 11:02)

Bom dia,
Dia a começar com sol, agora já com algumas nuvens que vão cobrindo por vezes o sol.
Vento fraco comparado com ontem com vento gélido. Temperatura atual de 10 graus centígrados.

Tmin : 5.4 graus centígrados


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Fev 2015 às 11:15)

Bom dia.

O domingo começou nublado, alternando entre o muito nublado e o encoberto.
Neste momento o sol espreita pelas pequenas abertas.
Há cerca de 1 hora chuviscou mas nem se notou nas superfícies.
O vento sopra fraco, variável.

*Tmín: 4,3ºC (01.45h)

Tatual: 10,4ºC
Hr: 75%
*​Um excelente domingo!


----------



## smpereira (22 Fev 2015 às 12:03)

Céu muito nublado neste momento. 

Um bom domingo


----------



## Snifa (22 Fev 2015 às 15:20)

Boa tarde,

Chove de forma persistente no Porto.


----------



## AJCS (22 Fev 2015 às 17:04)

Temp. max. 11,3 ºc
Temp. min.    8,0 ºc

Temp. actual 10,8 ºc
Pressão 1014 mbar com tendência para descer

Ainda não chove.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Fev 2015 às 19:48)

Boa noite.

Apesar do chuvisco que vai caindo não há acumulado. Trata-se de um chuvisco muito ténue.
A base das nuvens rondará a cota 320 por este zona.
O vento encontra-se calmo.

*Tmáx: 11,5ºC

Tatual: 9,7ºC
Hr: 90%*​


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Fev 2015 às 02:13)

Boas,

tenho andado desligado disto, não só devido a diversos factores pessoais mas também à falta de interesse meteorológico. Tem sido um inverno bastante calmo ainda para mais se o compararmos com os últimos dois. Porém, dito isto não quer dizer que não esteja a ser um inverno digno desse nome.


Adiante, o dia de ontem foi marcado pela morrinha durante toda a tarde e algum nevoeiro. Por agora sigo com 10ºC. Noite húmida com nevoeiro e por vezes lá começa a chuviscar.


----------



## Snifa (23 Fev 2015 às 08:12)

Bom dia, 

tempo muito fechado com algum nevoeiro, chove intensamente neste momento


----------



## Snifa (23 Fev 2015 às 08:37)

*6.4 mm* acumulados e a subir


----------



## Snifa (23 Fev 2015 às 10:32)

*10 mm* acumulados chove bem agora, aliás tem estado sempre a chover certinho


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Fev 2015 às 11:08)

Boas!
Muito nevoeiro e bastante chuva.

Atuais 9,4ºc com 99%hr 

O acumulado vai nos 7,1mm

Vento tem vindo a rodar de SW/WSW para W/WNW e agora para NW / NNW .

Com isso a temperatura teve um queda de 11,1ºc para 9,3ºc em pouco tempo


----------



## WiiSky70 (23 Fev 2015 às 12:53)

Aqui já não chove apenas se encontra nublado


----------



## Snifa (23 Fev 2015 às 14:01)

Boas,

O  céu já apresenta abertas, há momentos caiu um aguaceiro.

Sigo com *10.6 mm* acumulados. 

11.7 ºc actuais.


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Fev 2015 às 15:39)

Por aqui chove com rajadas 47kmh


----------



## Snifa (23 Fev 2015 às 15:58)

Aguaceiro por aqui, forte chuvada 

*11.2 mm*


----------



## Snifa (23 Fev 2015 às 16:12)

Bom aguaceiro, o acumulado subiu para os *13 mm*


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Fev 2015 às 16:41)

Aguaceiros fortes com algum granizo sucessivos por aqui! 

Não estava à espera.


----------



## james (23 Fev 2015 às 18:33)

Boas ,

Por aqui cai mais um bom aguaceiro! 

Tatual : 8 graus centigrados


----------



## Paelagius (23 Fev 2015 às 18:34)

Boa tarde,

Ceu escuro e aguaceiro.


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Fev 2015 às 18:40)

Aguaceiro forte neste momento!!


----------



## Snifa (23 Fev 2015 às 18:42)

Forte aguaceiro que se abateu por aqui há minutos, no início caíram minúsculas pedrinhas de saraiva, sigo com *14.8 mm* acumulados e 8.6 ºc actuais


----------



## Paelagius (23 Fev 2015 às 18:52)

Enquanto uns levavam com saraiva em cima da cabeça...


----------



## StormRic (23 Fev 2015 às 19:22)

Paelagius disse:


> Enquanto uns levavam com saraiva em cima da cabeça...



Boa foto, já estou com saudades de ver umas nuvens assim e de apanhar com saraiva... porque por aqui é só cinzento difuso e chuvisco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Fev 2015 às 19:39)

Forte chuvada agora!!


----------



## smpereira (23 Fev 2015 às 20:21)

Boa noite,
Manhã de chuva intensa acompanhada de vento por vezes forte que se tornava difícil andar na rua de guarda chuva. Ao final da manhã começaram a aparecer abertas e passou a regime de aguaceiros por vezes fortes que se estendeu pela tarde e noite.
Neste momento não chove mas está frio aliado a algum vento que se faz sentir.
Tatual: 8 graus


----------



## Snifa (23 Fev 2015 às 21:29)

Temperatura em queda, sigo com *7.3 ºc* que é a mínima do dia, vão caindo aguaceiros.
*
16.2 mm* acumulados até ao momento


----------



## supercell (23 Fev 2015 às 22:30)

Belo aguaceiro que passou acompanhado de algum vento..


----------



## João Pedro (23 Fev 2015 às 23:57)

Boas,

Hoje o dia ficou registado por períodos bastante molhados, com chuva miudinha mas muito intensa, desde o amanhecer até meio da manhã e que voltariam durante a tarde. Por Lordelo ainda deu para acumular 7,1 mm. Por agora a noite segue bastante encoberta, com uma ou outra aberta, e sem chuva. Temperatura atual de 9,6ºC.


----------



## Paelagius (24 Fev 2015 às 00:21)

Ainda não foi desta que consegui obter uma boa imagem de instabilidade de Kelvin Helmholtz. Fica uma ideia...


----------



## João Pedro (24 Fev 2015 às 00:36)

Paelagius disse:


> Ainda não foi desta que consegui obter uma boa imagem de instabilidade de Kelvin Helmholtz. Fica uma ideia...


Mas andava por ali qualquer coisa parecida... faltaram-lhe os "ganchinhos"...


----------



## supercell (24 Fev 2015 às 12:09)

Boas rajadas de vento por aqui...


----------



## Névoa (24 Fev 2015 às 12:55)

Ontem a mínima a prevista pelo ipma para o Porto era de 12C, mas tanto S. Gens quanto Pedras Rubras registaram mínimas de 7,7C. 

O dia segue com um céu repleto de densas nuvens, algumas com cara de chuva.


----------



## supercell (24 Fev 2015 às 13:15)

Avista-se chuva a Norte..!


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Fev 2015 às 14:27)

Boas,

por aqui a manhã foi de aguaceiros fracos. Por volta do meio dia caiu um aguaceiro mais forte.


O acumulado de ontem foi de *16,6 mm*. 


Vídeo da chuva de ontem à tarde:


----------



## Fernando Costa (24 Fev 2015 às 15:21)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> por aqui a manhã foi de aguaceiros fracos. Por volta do meio dia caiu um aguaceiro mais forte.
> 
> ...



Oh Ruipedro estás atrasado. Ainda estás em 2014 ahah


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Fev 2015 às 16:00)

Fernando Costa disse:


> Oh Ruipedro estás atrasado. Ainda estás em 2014 ahah





É o que dá ser o primeiro vídeo que ponho este ano. Obrigado pelo aviso.


----------



## Paelagius (24 Fev 2015 às 17:01)

Aguaceiro forte na Foz


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Fev 2015 às 17:04)

Já estou a ver muito escuro para NW


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Fev 2015 às 17:10)

Chove por aqui


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Fev 2015 às 17:12)

Paelagius disse:


> Aguaceiro forte na Foz


----------



## smpereira (24 Fev 2015 às 18:33)

Boas,
Céu praticamente limpo agora, apenas se vêm algumas nuvens para o lado do mar. Muito frio derivado de algum vento que se faz sentir 
Esta tarde praticamente nao choveu.


----------



## james (24 Fev 2015 às 18:41)

Boa tarde , 

Dia de aguaceiros , neste momento o céu encontra - se novamente muito carregado , a ameacar mais chuva .

Tatual :  10 graus centigrados


----------



## james (24 Fev 2015 às 20:54)

Mais chuva .


----------



## StormRic (24 Fev 2015 às 21:54)

Ruipedroo disse:


> O acumulado de ontem foi de *16,6 mm*.
> 
> 
> Vídeo da chuva de ontem à tarde:





james disse:


> Mais chuva .



Mas que sorte têm aí no norte com tanta chuva! Pouco ou nada chega aqui, já me esqueci como é chover assim. Bom vídeo Rui Pedro, o som desaparecer a meio é por a janela estar fechada? Gosto de ouvir a chuva, boa qualidade do som!


----------



## smpereira (24 Fev 2015 às 23:03)

Aguaceiro por aqui 
Tatual: 7 graus centígrados


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Fev 2015 às 00:53)

StormRic disse:


> Mas que sorte têm aí no norte com tanta chuva! Pouco ou nada chega aqui, já me esqueci como é chover assim. Bom vídeo Rui Pedro, o som desaparecer a meio é por a janela estar fechada? Gosto de ouvir a chuva, boa qualidade do som!



Obrigado StormRic!


se te referes ao minuto 1:30, sim, estava a janela fechada, já tinha molhado a câmara o suficiente.


----------



## Snifa (25 Fev 2015 às 08:45)

Bom dia, 

aguaceiro intenso neste momento, tempo muito escuro


----------



## Névoa (25 Fev 2015 às 08:48)

Choveu com alguma intensidade há uns minutos atrás, não era propriamente uma tempestade mas ainda deu, felizmente, para apagar alguma fogueira que andava a lançar grossos novelos de fumo, isso a acontecer um pouco atrás do prédio onde moro. Eu estava justamente a pensar se devia ligar à protecção civil mas a chuva resolveu o problema.

Eu não entendo porque algumas pessoas gostam tanto de fazer fogueiras em regiões urbanas com forte presença de todo o tipo de colectores de lixo e ampla actividade de recolha do que é depositado nos inúmeros contentores, ecopontos, roupeiros e afins , e se isso continuar no verão vai ser lindo. :/


----------



## james (25 Fev 2015 às 09:11)

Névoa disse:
			
		

> Choveu com alguma intensidade há uns minutos atrás, não era propriamente uma tempestade mas ainda deu, felizmente, para apagar alguma fogueira que andava a lançar grossos novelos de fumo, isso a acontecer um pouco atrás do prédio onde moro. Eu estava justamente a pensar se devia ligar à protecção civil mas a chuva resolveu o problema.
> 
> Eu não entendo porque algumas pessoas gostam tanto de fazer fogueiras em regiões urbanas com forte presença de todo o tipo de colectores de lixo e ampla actividade de recolha do que é depositado nos inúmeros contentores, ecopontos, roupeiros e afins , e se isso continuar no verão vai ser lindo. :/[/
> 
> ...


----------



## Paelagius (25 Fev 2015 às 14:52)

Boa tarde,

Ceu a apresentar nuvens de base com algum relevo de padrao ondulado.


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Fev 2015 às 17:52)

Depois de uma tarde com bastantes nuvens medias, agora ao fim da tarde o sol está a descer e aparecendo para o por do sol
Na imagem satélite é visível aquela parte sem nuvens que deixa o sol incidir no mar


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Fev 2015 às 17:55)

Aí está ele a aparecer mesmo agora por de cima da nuvens!


----------



## smpereira (25 Fev 2015 às 17:59)

Boa tarde,
Dia marcado por alguns aguaceiros, muitas nuvens e por algum sol.
Neste momento, céu com muitas nuvens e com abertas. Tatual: 11.9 graus
Tmax:13.8 graus centígrados


----------



## StormRic (25 Fev 2015 às 19:04)

Paelagius disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Ceu a apresentar nuvens de base com algum relevo de padrao ondulado.



Circulação propícia a efeitos desses, mesmo a uma escala maior gerados pela orografia:


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Fev 2015 às 19:11)

Deixo aqui umas fotos que tirei ontem , por esta hora.



Sky of early evening by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

Como se sabe ,é bastante difícil fotografar os céus estrelados , em locais com grande iluminação, mas aqui vai a minha tentativa..



Sky of early evening by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (25 Fev 2015 às 19:16)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Como se sabe ,é bastante difícil fotografar os céus estrelados , em locais com grande iluminação, mas aqui vai a minha tentativa..


 muito bom trabalho, conseguiste manter um aspecto natural no equilíbrio das luzes. O Canis Major ficou muito bem no retrato .
Perfeito o crepúsculo planetário. Só hoje é que consegui ver o parzinho Vénus-Marte, mas já estão a afastar-se.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Fev 2015 às 00:16)

Dia de ontem 25 fev. :
Temp max: *12,3ºc*
Temp min: *7,5ºc*
Acumulado*: 0,5mm*
Vento predominante : *Fraco de* *NNW*

Fotos de ontem ao final do dia:



End of day_25Fev15 by
JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




End of day_25Fev15 by
JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## Paelagius (26 Fev 2015 às 06:24)

StormRic disse:


> Circulação propícia a efeitos desses, mesmo a uma escala maior gerados pela orografia:


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Fev 2015 às 07:50)

Bom dia.

Esta madrugada foi passada a chuviscos, mas ainda não acumulou o que quer que seja.
A manhã começa com céu encoberto e com vento fraco de O\ONO.
Lá teremos mais um dia a alternar entre o nublado e a chuva fraca que virá ao longo das horas.

Como diz o "ditado": _*Este tempo só serve pra criar morcões...*_

*Tatual: 9,4ºC
Hr: 93%*​


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2015 às 08:10)

Bom dia, 

tempo muito fechado, neste momento chove com alguma intensidade e de forma persistente


----------



## smpereira (26 Fev 2015 às 09:07)

Bom dia,
Vai chovendo certinho, as vezes com alguma intensidade.
Tempo muito fechado.
Neste momento parou. Tactual: 10 graus


----------



## StormRic (26 Fev 2015 às 15:24)




----------



## james (26 Fev 2015 às 15:34)

Boa tarde , 

Por aqui já vai chovendo certinho .


----------



## StormRic (26 Fev 2015 às 15:41)

james disse:


> Boa tarde ,
> 
> Por aqui já vai chovendo certinho .



Agora sim, já dá para "ver" daqui também:


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Fev 2015 às 15:52)

Chuva fraca neste momento , humidade a subir atuais 92% HR

Vento de ONO com 10,5ºC.

Acumulados : *0,6mm*


----------



## smpereira (26 Fev 2015 às 15:58)

Por aqui nada,  às primeiras horas da manhã  caiu certinha durante um tempo, parou por volta das 9:15. Desde então o céu encontra-se muito nublado com 12 graus centígrados.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Fev 2015 às 16:04)

Os radares do IPMA, também deviam ir para o RainAlarm para preencher mais o nosso Território .




O rain alarm por vezes é melhor que a Imagem radar do IPMA, pois conseguimos localizar melhor onde estão as células


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Fev 2015 às 16:10)

Chove com mais mais intensidade!
Tempo a ficar bastante fechado ,base das nuvens cerca 280/300m


----------



## smpereira (26 Fev 2015 às 16:15)

já chove


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Fev 2015 às 16:22)

Boa tarde.

*Chuva forte neste momento!*
.
.
.
Estou a brincar. Chuvisca novamente 
Mas que tempo.
O céu permanece encoberto, ora chuvisca, ora não chuvisca.
O acumulado, essa espécie "em perigo de extinção" nesta fase do inverno , segue nuns "estonteantes" *1 mm.*
O vento sopra fraco de ONO.

*Tatual: 10,9ºC
Hr: 89%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Fev 2015 às 16:49)

Continua a chuva miudinha , *1mm*


----------



## james (26 Fev 2015 às 20:24)

Por aqui , a chuva continua a cair certinha, fraca mas persistente .


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Fev 2015 às 21:05)

Boa noite.

Mais do mesmo ao longo desta jornada...
Ora chuvisca, ora não chuvisca.
O acumulado mantem-se em *1 mm*. Mais 12h e passava aos 2 mm. 

*Tatual: 10,8ºC
Hr: 94%*​


----------



## StormRic (26 Fev 2015 às 21:10)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Mais do mesmo ao longo desta jornada...
> Ora chuvisca, ora não chuvisca.
> ...



 que penúria! E provavelmente esta pobre frente já terá passado, nem se percebe bem:






Logo atrás o anticlone não perde tempo e cria novo núcleo. A latitude a que os profundos núcleos depressionários passam é notável, bem longe, só apanhamos estes restos de frentes.


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2015 às 21:17)

Boas,
Por aqui vai morrinhando, *1.4 mm* acumulados. 

11.8ºc actuais


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Fev 2015 às 21:37)

*1,8mm* por aqui 
Rate: 3,2mm/h


----------



## Paelagius (26 Fev 2015 às 21:53)

Nevoeiro a instalar-se sobre o estuário do Douro.


----------



## smpereira (26 Fev 2015 às 21:55)

Chuva morrinha por aqui de forma persistentecom algum nevoeiro, segundo a estação mais próxima 100% HR.
A temperatura tem-se mantido constante nas ultimas horas 11.3 graus centígrados


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Fev 2015 às 22:08)

Vai chovendo , atingi agora* 2,3mm* 
Base das nuvens muito próxima do Solo, 98%hr.
Vento fraco de SW


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Fev 2015 às 00:06)

Termino o dia com *3,4mm

*


----------



## Névoa (27 Fev 2015 às 08:58)

Manhã com alguma nebulosidade delicada, mas ensolarada até agora.

Estou a ficar bastante desanimada com o ecmwf, a previsão de dez dias do ipma parece mais querer abranger todas as possibilidades possíveis, e depois inevitavelmente acerrtar numa das múltiplas situações previstas, que tentar antever o tempo.
Nos últimos dias já tivemos tanto previsões para o Porto de 22 como de 12 para o mesmo dia, agora prevê-se simplesmente a continuidade das temperaturas de inverno. Também já estou cansada das falhas enormes para o mesmo dia... 
Isso assim parece um jogo de sorte! O gfs não está a alinhar com estas previsões, já agora.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Fev 2015 às 11:52)

Bom dia.

A manhã começou com muito sol, depois de uma madrugada húmida e nublada.
Vamos tendo nebulosidade alta dispersa mas a promter um dia agradável.
Amanhã já a chuva deverá regressar ao nosso cantinho...

*Tatual: 12,3ºC
Hr: 61%*​


----------



## Paelagius (27 Fev 2015 às 15:41)

Boa tarde,

Altocumulus sobre o Porto.


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Fev 2015 às 18:05)

Por do sol com cirrus e altocumulus


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Fev 2015 às 19:57)

Boas,
Hoje o dia foi de alguma nebulosidade, principalmente com nuvens altas.
Os extremos foram:
Tmax: *11.6 °C*
Tmin:  *7 °C*
Vento predominante :* NNW
*
Em Francelos:
Vento predominante :* NNW*
Velocidade do Vento max: *27.7 km/h *
Rajada de Vento max:*  45.4 km/h

Por do sol de hoje:




*
Mais logo tento por as fotos que tirei com a máquina


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Fev 2015 às 22:02)

Boa noite.

Neste momento o céu encontra-se muito nublado (algumas abertas) por nebulosidade mista (alta e média).
O vento sopra fraco de ONO.

*Tmín: 6,2ºC
Tmáx: 13,5ºC

Tatual: 8,8ºC
Hr: 75%
*​Bom fim de semana...


----------



## Paelagius (28 Fev 2015 às 01:24)

Paelagius disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Altocumulus sobre o Porto.











Joaopaulo disse:


> Por do sol com cirrus e altocumulus



Também. Enfim, foi uma tarde com diversas nuvens originando outras.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Fev 2015 às 01:48)

Por aqui chuva miudinha 
Aí esta ela no radar !!


----------



## Snifa (28 Fev 2015 às 08:37)

Bom dia,

chuva fraca persistente por aqui, *0.8 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

8.8 ºc actuais.

O radar mostra mais chuva fraca em aproximação de NW:






 ~

Isto agora é o novo " brinquedo"   mas de facto já deu para perceber que funciona bem, muito boa precisão, só falta aumentar a resolução da imagem e melhorar as cores do mapa para permitir uma melhor visualização 

Fiz o download desta aplicação para Android: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=es.udc.jporta.android.weatherradar

Com ela podem seguir o radar em Portugal no telemóvel ou Tablet, funciona bastante bem, há outras aplicações que testei mas esta tem melhor funcionalidade pois também apresenta as imagens de satélite e mostra a legenda das cores do radar.

De qualquer modo cá ficam outras sugestões:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.rjbatista.meteo

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.rjbatista.vaichover


----------



## james (28 Fev 2015 às 09:57)

Bom dia , 

Dia de chuva  .

Tatual : 9 graus centigrados


----------



## james (28 Fev 2015 às 11:25)

A chuva esta a aumentar de intensidade , cai de forma persistente .

Tatual : 11 graus centigrados


----------



## smpereira (28 Fev 2015 às 11:25)

Bom dia,
Manhã de chuva miudinha mas persistente, tempo muito fechado, com HR nos 100% segundo a estação aqui perto. Temperatura actual nos 13 graus.
Vão se repetindo os dias, ora com chuva miudinha persistente, ora abertas e sol, sempre com muitas nuvens.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Fev 2015 às 12:02)

Boa tarde,

Chuva miudinha e muito persistente, por vezes criando um efeito de nevoeiro, pelo menos desde o amanhecer.
4 mm acumulados na estação de Lordelo. 11,4ºC neste momento.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Fev 2015 às 12:06)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> chuva fraca persistente por aqui, *0.8 mm* acumulados até ao momento.
> 
> ...


Estava a notar algo de estranho nesta imagem mas sem saber muito bem o quê! Arouca!  Não sabia que já estava "on"!


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Fev 2015 às 12:43)

Boas!
Por aqui começou a chover fraco, a partir das 1:40h, o acumulado neste momento vai em *3,3mm*

O vento rodou para *Sul/SSE *por volta das 6h , agora está de* SW/SSW.*

A temperatura tem vindo a subir , atuais *11,2ºC.*
A minima foi de* 7,6ºC*

Humidade muito alta ,* 98%* , base das nuvens andas pelos* 190/210m*


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Fev 2015 às 13:23)

Chove bastante agora !
Pingas grossas e persistentes


----------



## smpereira (28 Fev 2015 às 14:22)

Continua o tempo muito húmido com chuva miudinha e persistente..
Algum nevoeiro a mistura


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Fev 2015 às 17:47)

Boa tarde.

Por cá tivemos chuva fraca ao longo da madrugada e manhã.
Ao início da tarde parou de chover mas o teto de nuvens desceu consideravelmente, sendo que a partir dos 350 mts de altitude (aprox.) ficou nevoeiro.
O vento agora fraco de ONO.
O acumulado de hoje é de *4,3 mm*.

*Tatual: 12,1ºC
Hr: 93%*​


----------



## Snifa (28 Fev 2015 às 20:39)

Boas,

por aqui *4 mm *acumulados, neste momento chove com algum nevoeiro a acompanhar.

12.0 ºc actuais.

Visível no radar precipitação a entrar de NW







Fevereiro segue com *98,3 mm* acumulados, a ver se dá para chegar aos 100 mm


----------



## João Pedro (28 Fev 2015 às 22:27)

Boas,

Bastante nevoeiro pelo Porto neste momento e 11,8ºC.


----------



## Paelagius (1 Mar 2015 às 15:32)

Boa tarde,

Nevoeiro cerrado. Visibilidade reduzida a menos de 100m.


----------

